# I dont understand what this means



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Video Card musts be AGP or PClexpress, have 128 MB or more memory, have supported Pixel Shader 2.0.... this some requirements for bf2142. I underlined what i dont get and where do i get or tell if i have it email me or post a reply here plzzzz!!!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Not to be rude or anything but........it means what it means. What are *your* computer specs, and what game are you wanting to play?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am just 13 idk what computer specs is but in the post it says the game not to be rude its BF2142 ( Battlefield 2142) heres a link for the REquirements

BF2142 System Requirements 
In order to install and play Battlefield 2142, your system must meet or exceed the following minimum system requirements.

Operating System: Windows XP with latest service pack installed DirectX 9.0c February 2006 edition (included)
CPU: 1.7 Ghz
RAM: 512 Mb
Video Card: 128Mb DirectX compliant video card, Pixel shader 2.0 and above.
Hard Drive space: 1.8Gb of space is required to install the game
Internet connection: 128kbit Cable/DSL connection

In order to play the game at the recommended resolution, detail and performance levels, your computer should match or exceed the following specifications:

Operating System: Windows XP with latest service pack installed DirectX 9.0c February 2006 edition (included)
CPU: 3.0 Ghz
RAM: 1.5 Gb
Video Card: 256Mb DirectX compliant video card, Pixel shader 2.0 and above.
Hard Drive space: 1.8Gb of space is required to install the game
Internet connection: 512Mb Cable/DSL connection

SUPPORTED VIDEO CHIPSETS WITH LATEST DRIVER VERSION INFO.

ATI

Driver tested: Catalyst v6.7 Windows XP

Radeon 9500/9700 series
Radeon 9550 series
Radeon 9600 series
Radeon 9800 series
Radeon X300 series (non integrated versions)
Radeon X600 series
Radeon X700 series
Radeon X800 series
Radeon X850 series
Radeon X1300 series
Radeon X1600 series
Radeon X1800 series
Radeon X1900 series

NVIDIA

Driver tested: Forceware v91.31 Windows XP

GeForce 5800 series
GeForce 5900 series
GeForce 6200 series
GeForce 6800 series
GeForce 7300 series
GeForce 7800 series
GeForce FX 5700 series
GeForce FX 5900 series
GeForce FX 5950 series

Please note that attempting to play the game using video hardware that isn&#8217;t listed above may result in reduced performance, graphical issues or cause the game to not run at all.

The following sound cards do not support hardware audio renderer option:

AOpen AW-320
AOpen Cobra AW-840
AOpen Cobra AW-850
AudioExcel AV512
AudioExcel AV515M
C-Media 8738
Creative Labs SB Audigy 2 NX
Creative Labs SB Audigy
Creative Labs SB Extigy
Creative Labs SB Live 24-bit
Creative Labs SB MP3+USB
Creative Labs SB PCI 512
Diamond XtremeSound 7.1
ESS Canyon 3D-2
HiTec Digital Audio X Mystique 7.1 Gold
IOMagic Storm Surge
Philips Acoustic Edge
Realtek ALC861 audio
Soundmax 3
Soundmax ADI AD1980 CODEC
Soundmax Cadenza (Intel 850)
Turtle Beach Montego DDL
Turtle Beach Riviera
Turtle Beach Santa Cruz


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

One thing I will tell you is I am out of this thread. I asked you a question in an open forum and you emailed me while I was STILL here waiting for your reply. I don't play that way.

Find help from somebody else because I am done.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What kind of computer do you have? Brand and model number please, so we can tell you if you can play the game or not.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Fine!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt know u where here so i Emailed it to you ust in case and Be a NOOB 4 ALL I CARE!!!!!!!!!!!! :down:


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

idk so yea but heres what i have: Im also planning to get a new computer if u want the model type tell me: 
CPU
Minimum: Pentium 4/Athlon XP or better
You Have: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: 1.7 GHz
You Have: 1.59 GHz FAIL: Sorry, your CPU Speed does not meet this minimum requirement. It may be time to purchase a more powerful computer to make your life easier. Click the 'We Recommend' button to discover how you can. 
System RAM
Minimum: 512 MB
You Have: 255.3 MB FAIL: Sorry, your computer does not meet this minimum requirement. You may be able to add more RAM which could make your computer more powerful. Click the 'We Recommend' to see how. 
Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP with latest service pack installed
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: 128Mb DirectX compliant video card with Pixel shader 2.0 and above (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800+ [GF 6600 not supported] / ATI Radeon 9500+)
You Have: NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 100/200 (GeForce2 MX 100/200) FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. Upgrade to a more powerful video card will make all your applications look better. Click the 'We Recommend' button to see some great options. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 32.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 0.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 0.0

Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.9133 FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
DirectX Version
Minimum: DirectX 9.0c February 2006 edition (included)
You Have: 9.0c PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.1.2535.0 FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
Free Disk Space
Minimum: 2.2 GB
You Have: 2.3 GB PASS 
DVD
Minimum: 8X DVD-ROM (This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict with some CD/DVD-ROM, CD/DVD-RW and virtual drives.)
You Have: FAIL: Sorry, your computer does not have a DVD-ROM that meets this requirement


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Blamkiller2, that kind of attitude will not get you far here. This is a forum, people are here to help you on their free time, and speaking from experience, being asked outside of the forum about a problem is extremely annoying. You need to be patient, people are not sitting on your thread waiting for a response, they will look at it again when they get a chance.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I wasnt talking to u i was talking to sky w/e his name is because i didnt know he was waiting on my repost to my forum and ill take it that you dont know if i can run it so ok then!!!!!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I just looked through your posts, and you were already told what doesn't meet the minimum specs for the game from your computer.

Those aren't things you can just download, you need to buy a whole new video card with those specifications.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..blamkiller2, the game will only give you that error message if the computer does not meet the minimum requirements...i dont know exactly what your specs are, but we can all be sure they dont meet the minimum requirements...so...it is time for a new computer...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> Video Card musts be AGP or PClexpress, have 128 MB or more memory, have supported Pixel Shader 2.0.... this some requirements for bf2142. I underlined what i dont get and where do i get or tell if i have it email me or post a reply here plzzzz!!!!!


Hello i use this site
www.canyourunit.com

Pick a game from the droip down list and it will tell you if you can run it


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

blamkiller2 said:


> Fine!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt know u where here so i Emailed it to you ust in case and Be a NOOB 4 ALL I CARE!!!!!!!!!!!! :down:


  I may be a noob but I do know forum ettiquette. I also know my machine and what it will run.



blamkiller2 said:


> I wasnt talking to u i was talking to sky w/e his name is because i didnt know he was waiting on my repost to my forum and ill take it that you dont know if i can run it so ok then!!!!!!


 McTimson was full aware of who you were talking to, believe me. Next time post your specs on the forum instead of emailing the first person to stop by and offer help and maybe nobody will give you any hell for overstepping the bounds.

You are to be congratulated, for the first time in 6 and one half years I am going to disable email from other members. You are a genius. :down:


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Actuallt, I just did a quick check. Hate to tell you blam, but you cannot run BF2142 on your computer. You see, you stated you are 13, and the game is rated at 16+. So you arent allowed to use it. Sorry, mate.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lol Gulo Luseus its a rated Teen game that means 13+ lol Its says it on my box and if its rated 1 its supposed to be a Mature game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Will this computer work? with the game i wanna run? here link and go customize with indows xp and look at what my opinons are:

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=04&kc=6W300&l=en&oc=bpcwdct&s=bsd
Dell build your own system: link for my new computer i thinking about getting.

Computer i am thinking about getting this christmas: 
http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/optix_320?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd

P.S. if u klik second link the computer desktop im getting cost $367 or $357 look aht the customization options!!! and tell me what options should i get the Run Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 2142!!?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you are buying a new computer then look at the specs of the computer and the video card and you'll be able to see what version of the Pixel Shader it supports. As long as you buy a a Radeon or NVidia card that has Directx 9.0 or higher support it will have Shader Model 2.0 or higher support.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

CAn u got to this link and tell me what card should i get and if it http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=04&kc=6W300&l=en&oc=bpcwdct&s=bsdmay have pixel shader?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm 17 years old, most video cards are pixel shader. BF 2142 is a high demanding game. use X1300 is the better video casrd to upgrade. but that one you want to buy is not like a personal computer. But its your choice. If you have a celeron, you are not gonna have the good performance when you play 2142. YOu have to play it on low to meduim settings.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Whats wrogn with Celeron is Pentium 4 better cause i cant find 1 lyk the Celeron D... And i didnt see any thing that says X1300 is compatible with BF 2. I lyked to play both games with no probs!!!!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

www.srtest.com Try this and you'll find out.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I Wouldn't be buying a Celeron or a X300 video card if you intend to use it for gaming.

I'd be looking an Intel Core 2 Duo processor and a Radeon X1600 or better.

Celeron's are budget CPU's, they have less cache, they are single core and do not support HyperThreading, and they have a slower front side bus then Pentium 4 and Intel Core/Core2 series processors. Even Pentium 4's and Pentium D's are older technology.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Blam, sorry to tell you, but from wher e stand BF2142 is 16 + rated. See below.
http://www.shop-com.co.uk/Battlefield_2142-38977865-51698688-p!.shtml

Don't tell me how wrong I am, when I'm not.
Good luck with the world.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It's rated Teen here in the US, it's rated 16+ in the UK.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree with MCtimson its is rated Teen in US from ESRB, all foreign ratings are rated by PEGI sorry!!!!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

SO Core duos will comply with bf2 and bf2142 cause its does say on the readme manual!!!!! after i installed the game


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok here are the require ments and what bf2 will support!!!! I dont have bf2142 installed do to the fact i dont have a cdrw/dvd player in my computer only a cdrw...



- CPU
Battlefield 2 supports the following processors:
Intel Pentium 4
Intel Xeon
Intel Pentium Extreme Edition
Intel Celeron D
AMD Athlon XP
AMD Athlon 64
AMD Athlon 64-FX
AMD Sempron processor

- Minimum Specification:
CPU: 1.7 Ghz
RAM: 512 Mb
Video Card: NVidia GeForce FX 5700, ATI Radeon 8500 or ATI Radeon 9500
with 128 Mb of RAM

- Recommended Specification:
CPU: 2.4 Ghz
RAM: 1 Gb
Video Card with at least 256 Mb of RAM

- Video Cards
Battlefield 2 only supports the following video cards:
Radeon X700 (PCIe)
Radeon X600 (PCIe)
GeForce 6600 (PCIe)
GeForce PCX 5900 (PCIe)
GeForce 5800 Series (AGP) 
ATI Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition
ATI Radeon X800 PRO
ATI Radeon 9800 Series
ATI Radeon 9600 Series
ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350LX)
ATI Radeon 9500 / 9700 Series
ATI Radeon 8500 Series
ATI Radeon X300 Series 
NVidia GeForce 6800 Ultra
NVidia GeForce 6800 GT
NVidia GeForce 6800
NVidia GeForce FX 5950 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5900 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5700 Series


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

here we go i have found a core 2 duo pentium processor Triple 6 will this work take a look and tell me what i should get?

http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/vostrodt_200mt?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It has integrated graphics, pointless if you're into gaming.

The requirements/recommended list is old, they don't list many new video cards or processors. Doesn't mean it won't work on newer hardware.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you want a Dell then you need to look at the Inspiron Performance or XPS systems. Or have a custom built system done up for you locally. Cheap and gaming don't go together or you'll be disappointed.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

but if i dont get this xps or ispiron and i get the one u said not to get the celron can i just run the bf2 game there
and 2142? with the x300? will the coloring look bad or what?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

will this computer work its a XPS Gaming computer

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=04&kc=6W300&l=en&oc=bdcwpfz&s=bsd

and heres original link!!!! 
http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/xpsdt?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> Video Card musts be AGP or PClexpress, have 128 MB or more memory, have supported Pixel Shader 2.0.... this some requirements for bf2142. I underlined what i dont get and where do i get or tell if i have it email me or post a reply here plzzzz!!!!!


Real quickly since I never saw it answered.. plus it might help ya some instead of asking "will this work?" you might be able to answer it yourself...

AGP or PCIexpress are the kinds of ports that the video card plugs into and connects to the Motherboard.
AGP stands for Accelerated Graphics Port which is used mostly for 3D Graphics.
PCI stands for Peripheral Component Interconnect which basically is a port that accepts peripheral devices (things that improve or add to your computer).
PCIexpress is an improved version of the PCI and AGP and basically is designed to handle higher end and faster processing of 3D graphics.
Most of the newer Graphics cards will be PCIexpress and it should say on the box. However, you must check your computer to see what kind of port you have on your computer.

Pixel Shader is basically a graphics function that .. in short... creates the shadings and effects that react to events such as lighting changing from room to room when in game, etc. etc. It calculates everything by pixel and takes a lot of computations. Certain Video Cards are designed to handle such high-end constant calculations. Obviously, Pixel Shader 2.0 is just Version 2 of the Original Pixel Shader, basically it does the shading & calculations better and comes with .. well, newer graphics cards.

Lastly, Let me quickly cover the difference between Integrated and .. well, non-integrated.
Integrated means that the graphics card/chip or whatever is attached to your motherboard. Usually found in laptops or other computers where space/size is restricted. 
The reason you don't want this for a gaming computer is because it shares the RAM with your computer itself. 
Say FOR EXAMPLE... IF your computer has 255MB or RAM, and the game requires 128MB for video alone. You will only have roughly 127MB of RAM left for the game to process (Simple subtraction my friend)... which obviously .. if the game requires 512MB you'd be.. 385MB short.. not counting the other bits of RAM which your other random programs are using.

SOOOoo.. if you had a Graphics Card with Dedicated memory... (it suggests MINIMUM 128MB Required)... say you had a 256MB Graphics Card Dedicated... you'd have the entire RAM of your computer to run the game, and it would be able to process events faster, you'd have higher FPS, less "lag" on your computer side.. etc.
And that's why Dedicated is better. roughly...

I tried to make it short.. I swear I did... Hope it helps some though.

Oh and... if anyone sees any errors on my part feel free to correct me... This is pretty much all to my Knowledge and who knows? I could be wrong. haha


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Will this computer work? with the Battlefield 2 and battlefield 2142? also will its folo Crazy lil azn chik?
My System Details
Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo Processor E4400 (2MB L2 Cache,2.0GHz,800FSB)
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic
FREE Upgrade! 2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz- 2DIMMs
Free Upgrade from 160GB to 250GB (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
24X CD-RW/ DVD Combo Drive
17 inch E177FP Analog Flat Panel
128MB ATI Radeon X1300
Integrated Sound Blaster®Audigy&#8482; HD Software Edition
My Accessories
No Floppy Drive Included
No speakers (Speakers are required to hear audio from your system)
Dell USB Keyboard
Dell® 2-button USB mouse
My Software
Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD
No Security Subscription (30-day trial)
My Services & Warranties
1 Year On-site Economy Plan
6 Months of America Online Membership Included
Purchase is not intended for resale.
Also Included
Integrated 56K Data / Fax modem
Dimension 9200 C
Windows Vista&#8482; Basic
No Digital Music Software Requested
No Digital Imaging Software Requested
Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 8.1
Integrated Intel® PRO 10/100 Ethernet


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

The CPU and the RAM (Free Upgrades) look fine on that one, however the video card just barely meets the requirement.. if I were you I'd upgrade the Video Card. Personally I'd go for one with a 512MB. (and just in case you were wondering, yes that ATI card has Pixel Shader 3.0)

I wouldn't skimp on the Video Card if I were looking for a gaming system... after all, Crappy Video Card = Crappy Game Experience

Some things you could probably do without that would drop your price.. maybe your monitor? Unless you have an old-school giant box one. And what do you need a new keyboard and mouse for? you already have one don't you? lol.

Ahh.. but that's just my opinion. =oP


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I agree, the video card is a little basic but the rest is good.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well the Vid card only came in too choices integrated vid card or ATI Radeon X1300 those were the choses and its doen't come with a monitor and the keyboard and mouse is free. And Will they work on Windows Vista? BF2142 and BF2 and CS:S????


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks lil azn and triple 6 the monitor took of about 100$ and the keyboard and mouse took off nuthing!!!! here the system now.

My System Details
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor E4400 (2MB L2 Cache,2.0GHz,800FSB)
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic
FREE Upgrade! 2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz- 2DIMMs
Free Upgrade from 160GB to 250GB (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
24X CD-RW/ DVD Combo Drive
No Monitor
128MB ATI Radeon X1300
Integrated Sound Blaster®Audigy™ HD Software Edition
My Accessories
No Floppy Drive Included
No speakers (Speakers are required to hear audio from your system)
No Keyboard
No Mouse
My Software
Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD
No Security Subscription (30-day trial)
My Services & Warranties
1 Year On-site Economy Plan
6 Months of America Online Membership Included
Purchase is not intended for resale.
Also Included
Integrated 56K Data / Fax modem
Dimension 9200 C
Windows Vista™ Basic
No Digital Music Software Requested
No Digital Imaging Software Requested
Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 8.1
Integrated Intel® PRO 10/100 Ethernet\

P.S. PLzz go to this link and tell me there are 4 choices in the Processor
http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=04&kc=6W300&l=en&oc=bdcwpfz&s=bsd


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Then look at a different system, or have it locally built. A locally built system will use better parts, offer better upgrade ability, and you can choose what you want in it.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

??????????? you left me clue less??????? And i can tell whcih processor to get theres 4 of them. Should i get the 1 with 2.0 GHz over?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

And where can i get a locally built system?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

At a local computer store.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh lol!!!! will this computer work fine with the games? 


CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo E6850 CPU @ 3.00GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core FSB1333) MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)1GB (2x512MB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: ATI RADEON HD 2400 XT 256MB Video Card
VIDEO CARD 2: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT 512MB 16X PCI EXPRESS (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Now thats a much better system, the CPU is expensive on that. If I were you and you were willing to spend that amount of money then get a Core 2 Duo E6550 or something similar and improve on the video card. Or keep that CPU and still get a better video card. A Geforce 8600GT or 8600GTS would be a better choice. A Geforce 8800 series card would be awesome but they cost a lot more.

See this interactive benchmark chart: http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=718&model2=854&chart=275

The 7300GT struggles at high settings.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lol Not really i found it on this site and its super cheap lyk about only 500$. And Thx now im gonna begg my mom to get this for christmas Thx every1 who replied here for the help. I also have another post saying will this computer tun Battlefield 2142 and 2? I had a typo in the run part lol


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Will this also work? 

CPU: (Socket AM2) AMD Athlon&#8482;64 X2 6400+ Dual-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology
MOTHERBOARD: (Socket AM2)Asus M2A-VM AMD 690G Chipset DDR2/800 SATA RAID PCI-Express MBoard w/Radeon X1250 Graphic, GbLAN, IEEE1394, USB2.0, &7.1Audio
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)1GB (2x512MB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 256MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT 512MB 16X PCI EXPRESS (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is this better? 

It has 2 Graphics cards ! is a Geforce 8600GTS and the other is well i forgot here is the 1 u posted about.

CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo E6550 CPU @ 2.33GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core FSB1333) MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)1GB (2x512MB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE Turbo Cache supports up to 512MB PCI-Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The system with the E6550 and the 8600GTS looks the best. Not sure why you have a second video card listed there. Did you check out the link with the benchmarks I posted above - it'll give you an idea of the performance you can expect from the video card. 

The Intel Core 2 Duo processor is the best choice at the moment based on price and performance, especially on performance.

I would also get a DVD-/+RW burner rather then a DVD-ROM and CD-RW combo.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Y get a DVD-/+RW?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

So i should look lyk this?

CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo E6850 CPU @ 3.00GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core FSB1333) MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)1GB (2x512MB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB 16X PCI Express (XFX XXX Edition Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: (Special Price) 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
SOUND: Creative Labs SB Audigy SE


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I t costs $871


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why not get a DVD-RW drive? There pretty much a standard item these days and allows you to backup ot both CD's and DVD's. I wouldn't get two drives though, one DVD-RW drive will do it all.

The system is very nice. I'd go back to the Creative X-FI card you had listed before though, its newer and will sound much better in games such as BF2142. And you're sure the performance level of the 8600GTS will be good enough for you?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> The system with the E6550 and the 8600GTS looks the best. Not sure why you have a second video card listed there. Did you check out the link with the benchmarks I posted above - it'll give you an idea of the performance you can expect from the video card.
> 
> The Intel Core 2 Duo processor is the best choice at the moment based on price and performance, especially on performance.
> 
> I would also get a DVD-/+RW burner rather then a DVD-ROM and CD-RW combo.


Its good to have a second card, use the sli mode, they boost the video card performance.

Core 2 Duo is a best choice for gaming, but the next AMD killer will be coming XD on December 2007.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I wont get the 8600gts any more i found somthing way better and ill get the Creative X-Fi then but here are the new updated specs of my future computer.

Tell me if I should add anything else to Run Bf2142 and Bf2


CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo E6750 CPU @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core FSB1333) MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)1GB (2x512MB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express (EVGA Superclocked Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card

Total Cost: $922.00 free shipping and handling.

I lyk the Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS cause its Directx 10 the new direct x so i wont have to get another graphics card and the #20 mb is way better cause the 640mb runs fast only on low resolution settings.

So theres my computer what should i add?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Everything else is all set, but 1 GB is not enough to run BF2142, go for 2 GB.


This is optional:
You can go for SLI MOde if you want.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh that comp spec is perfect to run bf2142 and simelar fps...as gamebyron says, u will need an extra 1gb of ram to get the most out of it...and yeh the graphics card u have ther is perfect for any system with a screen up to 19ichs...so if u have a 17 inch screen there is no point going over 320mbs or going up to the 8800gtx good choice blam


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Looks good, go to the 2Gb of RAM as suggested above.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

They have four choices the XFX GTS 8800, 8800 major brand powered by NVIDIA, GTS 8800 Evaga powered by NIVIDIA, and GTS 8800 EVAGA superclocked.

Here are new computer specs!!!!!

TURBO X-DREAMER CASE 350 WATT W/ WINDOW & LCD Temperature Display (BLACK COLOR)
CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6750 CPU @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core FSB1333) MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express (EVGA Superclocked Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card
I added two neon colored fans and what are the Poewr Supply?
They have choices. Also can u take a look at the Power Supply thingy i have the Standard case Power supply. 
Also should i get the Neon colored fans comes in 2 or the extra case cooling fans with 3 for the price of 6$ added with is a saving or 1 dollar off the neon lighted fans.

Heres the site please look i dont know what power suppl yis for so i just have the first 1

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/cfgc2d.asp?v=d


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

power supply is like this

http://www.global-b2b-network.com/direct/dbimage/50335749/Atx_Power_Supply.jpg

Click the link


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know what it looks lyk but what does it do though i have choices in my link but is the Standard Power Suppl ok or should i get a differ one? And is the Mother board ok?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

kk Now i dont know which power supply to get can u take a look and tell me the one i should get heres linnk

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Intel_Core_2_Duo_Custom_Build_Configurator/

The choices are down below but its kinda hard to read

STANDARD CASE POWER SUPPLY()[+0]More ... 
500 Watts Power Supplies(**Recommended** NZXT PP500 500Watts Power Supply)[+49]More Brands...
**Recommended** NZXT PP500 500Watts Power Supply[+0]
Ultra V-Series 500 Watts ATX PSU (Black)[+0]
($20 off Mail-in Rebate) Xion ATX Power Supply Dual Silent Cooling Fan[+5]

535 Watts Power Supplies(Enermax EG565P 535 Watts Power Supply - SLI Ready)[+79]More Brands...
Enermax EG565P 535 Watts Power Supply - SLI Ready[+0]

600 Watts Power Supplies(CoolerMaster Unit 600 Watts eXtreme Power - SLI Supports)[+59]More Brands...
CoolerMaster Unit 600 Watts eXtreme Power - SLI Supports[+0]
Enermax Noisetaker EG701AX-VE(W) SFMA 24P (ALL IN ONE) - SLI Ready[+90]
Thermaltake ToughPower 600 Watt Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready[+58]
($20 off Mail-in Rebate) Xion SuperNova[+36]

650 Watts Power Supplies(Apevia ATX-LCD650W Quartz Aluminum LCD w/ Voltages and Fan Speed Controller & Display)[+105]More Brands...
Apevia ATX-LCD650W Quartz Aluminum LCD w/ Voltages and Fan Speed Controller & Display[+0]

700 Watts Power Supplies(Thermaltake Toughpower 700W Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready)[+146]More Brands...
Thermaltake Toughpower 700W Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready[+0]
Ultra ATX Power Supply 700 Watts XVS Modular[-65]
($40 off Mail-in Rebate) Xion PowerReal Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready[-20]

750 Watts Power Supplies(($30 off Mail-in Rebate) **Recommended** Thermaltake ToughPower 750W - Quad SLI Ready)[+169]More Brands...
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) **Recommended** Thermaltake ToughPower 750W - Quad SLI Ready[+0]

800 Watts Power Supplies(NZXT PP-800 800 Watts Power Supply)[+129]More Brands...
NZXT PP-800 800 Watts Power Supply[+0]
Ultra X-Finity 800W W/PFC (Black)[+32]

850 Watts Power Supplies(($40 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0131RU ToughPower 850 Watts- NVIDIA GTX 8800 Certified)[+199]More Brands...
CoolerMaster 850 Watts Real Power Pro - Quad SLI Ready[+10]
NZXT 850 Watts Power Supply Quad SLI Ready[-24]
($40 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0131RU ToughPower 850 Watts- NVIDIA GTX 8800 Certified[+0]

1,000 Watts Power Supplies(($40 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake ToughPower 1,000 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready)[+259]More Brands...
CoolerMaster 1,000 Watts Real Power Pro - Quad SLI Ready[-24]
NZXT 1,000 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready[-24]
SilverStone Strider 1,000 Watts PSU[-39]
($40 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake ToughPower 1,000 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready[+0]
Ultra X3 1,000 Watts Energy Efficent Modular PSU (BLACK)[-27]

1,100 Watts Power Supplies(($40 off Mail-in Rebate) **Recommended** Tagan TG1100-U96 TurboJet Quad Quiet SLI Ready)[+239]More Brands...
($40 off Mail-in Rebate) **Recommended** Tagan TG1100-U96 TurboJet Quad Quiet SLI Ready[+0]

1,200 Watts Power Supplies(($40 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0133RU ToughPower 1,200 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready)[+299]More Brands...
($40 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0133RU ToughPower 1,200 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready[+0]

Big Mail-in-rebates for purchasing CyberPower systems with selected power supplies in September:


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am also uncertain about the motherboard that would run the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 

here the mother board i have on my current specs.

motherboard: (Quad-Core FSB1333) MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard

Ym other Choice is the 

#2 choice Mother board: (Quad-Core FSB1333) Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard


Which mother board will work?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

a 520 watt power supply will be the absolute minimum u shud be getting for a 8800gts...any nforce 680i motherboard will be fine for the 8800gts card...intel socket 775


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am getting the 8600 gts or gt which mb will be faster on high resolution.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

so not the 8800? cos the 8600 will be fine for bf2142, but when you want to play games like unreal tournamet 3 and crysis when they are out this year ul be needing to upgrade again...id still say go for the 880gts rather than the 8600gt


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Spend the extra money once and have a video card that will run all of todays games and those in the near future - get the Geforce 8800.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

YEa but when they start making the directx 11 it wuld need a upgrade. I'll ask my cousin he coming this thxgiving and he built his own computer with parts from his old one that ran slow his new computer run really fast. Since you buys want me to get the Geforce 8800 Gts Should i get the 256mb or the 512mb? I think the 256 mb will run faster on higher resolution.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Aslo to run directx 10 i will have to get Windows Vista because Windows XP i only direct x 9 while vista is directx10 so it would be a waste cause Vista need to get upgraded more and fix all the bugs and defects that come with it. This guy has the new seires 8 cards teh gtx on vista and he says his computer keeps aretifacting on him. and Ym friends windows Vista keeps crashing. So i dont think Vista isn't that good. And I heard that Windows Xp is coming out with a new service pack for Directx 10 is that true if it is can u give me a link so i can show my cosuin?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

DirectX 10 features are only available on Vista, as only Vista has the display models available for it. There won't be a patch to enable these things to work on XP, because that would be a gigantic patch, and defeat the point of Vista. That doesn't mean that DirectX 10 won't be able to get installed on XP, it just means that the visual features of DX10 will not be rendered on XP.

Now, since it looks like you're not going to be getting this computer for a while, you should definitely go for Vista. By the time you get it, more bugs will be worked out, and it will be more stable. It's already very stable, you're just seeing instances where it doesn't. Look at how many problems there were with Windows 98, and with Windows XP. Every Windows operating system has had issues when it was released, certain programs wouldn't work with it, but eventually, it gets worked out. And you should especially get it if you're not going to want to upgrade for a while.

And, an artifacting graphics card is usually related to a hardware issue on the card itself, not the operating system. 

Also, could you please keep all posts about your new computer and BF2 in this thread, since it has the most replies? You don't need to make a new thread for each question you have about something, the people reading this thread will be more than capable of answering it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For the time being being DX10/DX10.1 is all you need to worry about. The Geforce 8800's are the best performing card, regardless of their DX10 capability- they still fully support DX9 and older games. You can upgrade to Vista any time, the kinks are being worked out of Vista and its running quite good.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

If i dont get the new graphics card and i get the 7600 instead can i use a standard PSU or should i get the 500 PSU if i am getting the 7600? And what cooling system should i get? 

The Liquid cooling Superior performance or the liquid cooling Extreme performnace.

They also have other cooling systems lyk air conditioner thingy idk what its called


CAn u look at it? i dk know which cooling system to get. U guys should know the link. 

I am getting the computer ate cyberpowerpc.com. i am getting the Intel core 2 duo system the cheap one not the SLI one.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The regular air cooling will be fine. Water cooling and the such is only needed for extreme overclocking or bragging rights.

You rally should be a getting a quality 500 watt or so unit no matter what. If you don't you've left no room for upgrading without replacing the power supply.

I don't understand what kind of computer you are trying to build. You say you want to it run games at the highest settings but keep going back to mid level graphics cards. If you want a good gaming computer then do it right the first time - it may cost more upfront but it'll cost less in the long run.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

WEll i want to wait till the NEw cards are a little cheaper cause i wanna get the 756mb 8800. I will just w8 for now so BF2142 and BF2 will work on High res with the NVIDIA geforce 7600 256mb? HEre my screen res on high setting 1280 by 1024 pixels. Will the card be good enough?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

So the coolling fan the standard heatsink and cpu fan will be fine and the PSU will be fine. OR get the 500 watt for 49 dollars more?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well you'll need a 500 watt or better power supply if you get the Geforce 8800 so yes get it now and be done with it. The standard heatsinks and fans are fine.

A 7600GT cannot run BF2142 at 1280x1024 at a playable level.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> WEll i want to wait till the NEw cards are a little cheaper cause i wanna get the 756mb 8800. I will just w8 for now so BF2142 and BF2 will work on High res with the NVIDIA geforce 7600 256mb? HEre my screen res on high setting 1280 by 1024 pixels. Will the card be good enough?


well..wait up...what screen do you have?? you shudnt get anything over the 8800gts with 320mbs if u have a screen whose max res is 1280 * 1024..so if u have a 17inch tft screen dont get a 8800gtx with 756mb, it wont be used and you will probs find you have ghosting on a smaller screen...its not worth over killing!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

so yeh..listen to triple...hes taking much sense!!!! go for the 8800gts!!! the 320mb version is plenty good enuf to run any games from now until the foreseeable future...dont panic about directx 11 either...that wont be for another few years...by which time the 8800s will be obsolete anyway..and ul be looking at the 9 series or even 10 series cards..


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I saw that 7600gt will work fine with bf2142 and bf2 on 1280x1024 but the ATI X1950 Pro works great with it Should i get the ATi X1950 Pro? And Will 2.33 Ghz be fine? ANd whats a Dual Core?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

FOr my vid card lol WIll the 8400 or the 8600 work i dont want the ones that cost alot. CAn u tell me which one to get that will run games lyk bf2142 and bf2 on 1280x1024?

WHat MB type should i get then and i want the game to run fast on high reso.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

CBA to read all this thread but if you are buying a compouter to run BF2142 on full settings then you need to spend at least $1000.

On the other hand if you build it then it will cost you $600.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I heard the 8500 gts/gts and 8600 gt/gts will work on high resolution on bf2 and bf2142.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Click here -----------> http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=716&model2=854&chart=277

Doesn't seem like the 8600 or 7600GT can run BF2142 at 1280x1024 at a playable frame rate. The Radeon 1950 Pro can but barely. 30 fps is the minimum for smooth game play for most games, you should be aiming for much higher.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well other site said it will run smoothly and ppl who have the card and the game said it ran smoothly.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Should i get the RAdeon x1950 pro? here go to this site ------>http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/radeon_hd_2600_performance_preview/page5.asp


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

it has a minimum of 34 fps and a maximum of 47fps


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I would not get X1950 also its a Direct 9 not a direct 10, fi you buy it, you will regard it. You should go with NVIDIA 7900 or 7950.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh for now id steer clear of ATI..not dissing them as i use them too..but until they sort out some decent pixel shader 4 cards id go for nvidia 8 series...way more future proof...


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Get a nice cheapo 320MB Nvidia 8800 GTS, instant winner.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

theyr not that cheap looking at between £150 and £200....but oh so worth it


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

I used to have a X1950 Pro for 3 months and got rid of it because it blows.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well sed!


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

BlooChoo said:


> theyr not that cheap looking at between £150 and £200....but oh so worth it


£178.59 Cheapo no named brand

£199.74 Most expensive named brand

In comparison to my 640MB GTS which cost £300 a year ago, and your GTX which costs the same now.

Cheap in my eyes.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

I got a 8800GTX for £268.  Brand new, but crappy make.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

07clarkm said:


> I got a 8800GTX for £268.  Brand new, but crappy make.


From an auction or personal sale?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

MY thought is final im amgetting the GEforce 8600 GT 256mb. ANd Will 2.00 GHZ be enough for battlefield 2142 and battlefield 2?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

IF your cpu is dual core with 2.0 then yes


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Clumbsy_Mage said:


> From an auction or personal sale?


It's an OEM Bare Card as well.  But you can get all the software free of charge on the net. 

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=281464&sourceid=2012


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

Free I didn't know you could get that stuff for free. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Fred333 said:


> Free I didn't know you could get that stuff for free. Thanks for the link.


It's all in the drivers. 

www.nvidia.com


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok GAmer thx very much so it will be able to run a 64 multi online player game sever?

requiremetns are 

3.00ghz
2mb


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

An 8600 isn't recommended, it's considerably slower than an 8800 as reflected in the price.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

07clarkm said:


> It's an OEM Bare Card as well.  But you can get all the software free of charge on the net.
> 
> http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=281464&sourceid=2012


Oh I see, you got it for £318... which is what I said


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not into the Directx10 gaming right now not until next year when the rpices drop. ill get them nxt year. nxr year i will be able to get the 8800 GTX Ultra or whatever its called. For now i am getting the ATi RAdeon x1950 PRo 256MB. WHat PSU will i need for the ATi radeon x1950 pro?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Her we go here my updated specs

(Socket AM2) AMD Athlon&#8482;64 X2 4800+ Dual-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology
MOTHERBOARD: (Socket AM2)Asus M2N-E SLI NVIDIA nForce 500 SLI MCP Chipset DDR2/800 SATA RAID PCI-Express MBoard w/GbLAN, IEEE1394, USB2.0, & 7.1Audio
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card

And im getting a PSu of 600watts. Is there any faults or something?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

You're really indecisive aren't you...

Just buy a pre-assembled computer from Dell, they're cheap.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

where can i get that?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

USA site.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmm... I dont want a computer with vista.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Mine with vista has no problems and at all for games


----------



## eduk8_me (Sep 21, 2007)

really gamerbryan?? I was under the impression that vista hogs the CPU on your computer to run the OS and therefore it is a bad choice for computers used for gaming.
I might have to consider vista now....direct X 10 sounds very tempting


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh vista isnt the best for games, nbut if you have a pretty decent system then it doesnt really make much difference...so long as the games are compatible


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would stay with XP till they release some other operating system better than vista then i will get vista then after a new OS is released.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That's going to be a long time from now...and if you're going to get Vista eventually, why not just get it now? Getting it after a new OS is released is probably the worst idea...why upgrade to it if there's something better to upgrade to anyway?

This same thing happened with XP when it first came out - people complained that games didn't work, things crashed, and everybody thought XP would be terrible, but now the majority of people think it's the best gaming OS. Obviously, operating systems are going to have compatibility issues with certain programs when they first come out, it's been happening for a long time, but fixes get made, and eventually it works better than the previous OS did.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Should i get a AMD Athlon 64 X2 dual core at 2.8Ghz? or a Intel Core 2 Duo 2.66Ghz? i dont understand y ppl dont get Athlons that much just dells?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Intel Core 2 Duo's are better processors then the AMD Athlon64 X2's.

See benchmarks: http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=924&model2=876&chart=425


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

McTimson said:


> This same thing happened with XP when it first came out - people complained that games didn't work, things crashed, and everybody thought XP would be terrible, but now the majority of people think it's the best gaming OS. QUOTE]
> 
> yeh totally right!! Vista will deffinatly be better than XP as soon as service pack 1 is released....at the moment it is still fairly good...plus it looks shiny ther are only a few niggles and things wrong with it...which should be ironed out by the service packs


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh at the moment intel are way ahead of AMD..it was fiarly even before the days of multi core, but now...intel all the way.....


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmm... THe 8400-8600 gt 256mb will any of those be better than the 2600gt? I know 7600 gt is better than one of the 8000 series i just dont know which which kinda card should i get.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL ..blam on the other very similar thread you have I left you the link for tom's hardware why not check there. On that site they also have CPU charts and you can see the differences in framerates on some games and in times for various applications. IMHO you're much better off getting an intel cpu at the moment. But just to confuse things both companies are bring out new processors really soon.
If it's still a gaming PC you're after the best balance between price and performance is the 8800gts 320mb. New games most probably (ahem) won't run at max on a card at the level of the 7600gt. But I think it will do a good job for bf2 if that is still what you are looking a card for.

We all want to know what you're going to choose


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Why don't you change the title to this thread to "I don't have any idea as to what I am doing, and I am going to ask questions forever and never buy a machine"?

Seems it would fit IMHO.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL, I am just double checking. Now every1 i need help i am now certain of getting the 8800gts 320mb how much PSU will i need will 500 watts do or do i have to get more?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm sure if you read through one of the many threads you have about this, you'll find the answer to that question.

I realize that you want to get it built right, and you're excited about your new computer, but I'm pretty sure you were given more than the information you need more than once. If you take the time to read through what was said, you'll probably understand it better, and be able to figure out what to get.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha..yeh...all these questions have been asked...and for the 8800 gts it is suggested to use a 600watts...but my friend has a 520watt corsair psu to run his system...which would be fine unless u intend on going sli...


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

Whoa...just now I read through the entire thread and I think u have all the information as well.(there's over a hundred replies man...).Your main problem is,as others here said,that either u are *VERY* indecisive(If i buy this,will it..this...or...that?Will the colour...this...or...that?Will.....)or you want the best value(will that look better on this?will this look better on that?will.....).Either way,You have all the information in this thread.Just decide man.See reviews on the net or search here for in other threads for advice.

If u still can't decide,i think u need someone here go with u to a computer store and babysit u.(Will u do it Skivvywaver? )


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol
yea cause i am kinda nervous about if the comp i get doesnt work right. I nervous about XP cause ppl use the New NVIDIA cards on mostly VIsta and I see the new vista cards on Windows Xp Professional. I am just confused. Here is last question i promise.

Which is better fot the NVIDIA Geforce 8800 gts Windows XP or Windows XP Professional?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

The 8 series nvidia cards can use DX10 with vista and with XP it can only be DX9.

I don't think there are any specific advantages to using xp home or xp pro with regards to the use of the graphics card.. but I'm willing to be proved wrong, but doubt it.

If you list the components (the ones you want to buy) I'm sure if there are compatibility issues someone here will spot them.
The major ones would be to make sure your mobo and cpu fit together and that your ram and mobo are compatible.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I read this site and it says that windows xp is incompliable for directx10 8800gts. Here is cards Specs any thing else u need ill post it here.
Specifications 

GPU/VPU: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 


RAMDAC: Dual 400 MHz 


Fill Rate per Second: 24 Billion pixels 


Additional Features: RoHS Compliant 
HDCP Enabled 
HDTV Ready 
SLI Ready 


Maximum Resolution: 2560 x 1600 (Digital) 


Video Memory: 320MB 


Memory Type: GDDR3 


Core Clock: 580 MHz 


Memory Bus: 320-bit 


Memory Clock: 1800 MHz 


Memory Bandwidth: 64GB/sec. 


Interface Type: PCI 


Interface Speed: 16x 


Connector(s): Dual DVI (Dual Link) 
HDTV/S-Video 


Multiple Monitors Support: Yes 




here are system require ments.

Minimum System Requirements

1GB of system memory

CD-ROM drive

50MB of available hard disk drive space for basic driver installation

Microsoft Windows XP operating system

PCI Express-compliant motherboard with one vacant PCI Express x16 slot

450W PCI Express-compliant system power supply with a combined 12V current rating of 30A or more.



here's computer specs.

CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo E6750 CPU @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core FSB1333) MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (250GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: COMBO DRIVE (16X DVD-ROM & 52x32x52 CD-RW) (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well you can't benefit from Directx 10 on Windows XP since XP will not support DX10 but the card will work in DX9.0c just fine as it does for thousands of people. If the 8800 doesn't work then neither will the 8600 you keep referring back too. The specs you posted say Windows XP...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

You didn't say what ram you are actually going to get... you should check on the motherboard manufacturers' site that it is listed as compatible.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> I read this site and it says that windows xp is incompliable for directx10 8800gts.


you miss read it, XP is incompatible with direct x 10, but not incompatible with the cards...the 8800 can use any direct x version upto 10! xp isnt a directx 10 platform (ther will be hacks for this tho, the only reason its not going to be direct x 10 compliant is microsofts way of forcing people to upgrade to vista, thus ensuring microsofts hold on all pc users)

so just to be clear...the 8800gts works fine on any operating system!!!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thanks every. And How will i tell ram?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok nvm i am getting 2GB RAM it is complyant with 4GB RAM but Im getting 2GB ram which is good for both games


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

You go the motherboards manufacturers website. There this will list compatible ram for the mobo you have chosen.
Other ram may work but the ram listed has been tested on that mobo and therefore is recommended.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

should i get a sli supportd mother board?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i did go to the sit4e

but it require a down load just 2 see the thing and i downloaded the file and i opened it then it closes saying open the fiel agen?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i found a perfect mother board. But i have to change PSU from 600 watts to 535 watts.

the 600 watts is SLi Support. the 535 watts is SLI ready. Which should i get? WIll 535 watts be enough to power the 2x XFX XXX Edition NVIDIA GeForce 8800GTS 320MB?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Also will this cooloing system will work if i just get 1 or 2? INTEL LGA775 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

for the 1 and 2 part it is the 8800gts.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I only caught one thing you said, and I'll say that it does not hurt at ALL to have more wattage than something requires, don't downgrade the power supply from 600 to 535 just because something requires 535. If anything, make it higher, because that's only 65W away from 600.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..again mc timson is right...dont ever go for the minimum wattage!!! and no 535 wont support an sli build with any kind of stability


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok. i am getting the 700watt PSU but its SLI Ready Quad Core. How is that. or i may go for the 650w. Now i need is a cooling system will 3 extra fans and a standard heatsink fan work?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..yeh id say the 650 will be fine..for the set up your talkin about you dont need more than that..if you buy the antec 900 case you already have the perfect air cooled case, the standard heatsink packaged with your processor will be fine unless you want to overclock (which i dont suggest you doing yet until you are confident in ur abilities) 

oh and if you using the stock heat sink...wipe off the existing heat pad off the part of the heat sink that touches the cpu, and use a little smear of thermal compound i recommend Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

what is the differance between a PSU SLI Ready and SLI SUPPORT PSU???


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok I am going to build my computer now cause cyberpower cops dont last as long. What Geforce 7 series card will be good for bf2142 and bf2?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Geforce 7800, 7900, or 7950's would be OK.


----------



## spiked232 (May 10, 2007)

Well not only that, the game is 13+ but he can play the game with Parental consent, so if his parents buys him the game and then say that it's fine for him to play it, then it's ok. Second, Blamkiller2, I just want to tell you that the very specs that you posted actually tells you that you failed to have the minimum specs to even run the game, so it's time to either upgrade your system, (which means to buy more memory and a video card) or just buy a new computer, (make sure you have the right equipment to play the game..nothing sucks more than to spend $$$ on a new system only to find out that the game don't play on it, so if you don't know..ASK!)


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Believe me, he's asked...

Are you saying cyberpower computers don't last long? If they use regular motherboards, video cards, etc., then I don't see how they would last any shorter than another computer. The only issue would be the power supply, but since you've already been informed that you need a good, high-quality power supply, that won't be an issue.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cyberpowerpc have 24/7 support but know one answers. Also they wont last 3months. i forgot what but sumthing will blow out.

here are my computer specs that i am gonna build. i got these from newegg. IDK if tigerdirect is cheaper. Also do they still make the 7950 Gx2 TB1?

COOLER MASTER COSMOS 1000 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811119138
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

$25.00 Mail-in Rebate 
$199.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148262
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

SAMSUNG 226BW Black 22" 2 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
Item #: N82E16824001096
Return Policy: [LCD] Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

XFX PVT80GGHF4 GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported HDCP Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814150171
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

LITE-ON Black IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model DH-16D2P-08 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16827106087
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

LG Black IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model GDR-H30NK - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827136126
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16829102007
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

XCLIO GREATPOWER X14S4P4 650W ATX12V 650W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817189008
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 Speaker - Retail 
Item #: N82E16836121006
Return Policy: Bulk Item Return Policy

Logitech 967557-0403 Silver/Black USB + PS/2 RF Wireless Slim Cordless Desktop S 510 Mouse Included - Retail 
Item #: N82E16823126180
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

PLANTRONICS GAMECOM1 67003-01 3.5mm Connector Supra-aural Stereo Gaming Headset 
Item #: N82E16826106069
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

eDimensional Audio FX 3.5mm/ USB Connector Circumaural Force Feedback Gaming Headset 
Item #: N82E16836504001
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

Logitech 963283-0403 Freedom 2.4 Cordless USB Joystick - Retail 
Item #: N82E16826102205
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan

A-DATA 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1A16K - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820211066
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan --

ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813131142
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition with SP2 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16837116193
Return Policy: Software Return Policy

Battlefield 2: Complete Collection PC Game EA - Retail 
Item #: N82E16832130044
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

Spire SP602B3 120mm Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835166075
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115029
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy

K2 NETWORK Sword of the New World: Granado Espada - OEM 
Item #: N82E16800992029
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

will this be good
ignore the games headset and joystick.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

thats a good system...tho thats an expensive case id still suggest the antec 900 but yeh...the whole system is top notch an wont need updating for a few years, with the exception of the cpu...which might need to be updated now b4 u purchase...go for the e6850 instead of the e6750


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks good to me ... have you checked the memory is recommended for use with the motherboard?

I just never heard of A Data before...but it could be a great make?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my updated items. I will stick with the e6750. the 3.00ghz is 100 sumthing dollars more. Tell me if i am missing anything to build this faboulous computer.

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with 12X DVD-RAM Write Black IDE Model LH-20A1P-185 - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827106049
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

$27.99

Thermaltake Soprano DX VE7000BWS Black 0.8mm SECC Chassis/ Aluminum Front Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811133040
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

$115.99

Seagate Barracuda ES ST3320620NS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148215
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 
$94.99

SAMSUNG 226BW Black 22" 2 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
Item #: N82E16824001096
Return Policy: [LCD] Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 1 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $39.99 2 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $49.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $59.99 3 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $59.99 
-$30.00 Instant
$40.00 Mail-in Rebate 
$349.99
$319.99

XFX PVT80GGHF4 GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported HDCP Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814150171
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 1 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $39.99 2 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $49.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $59.99 3 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $59.99 
$20.00 Mail-in Rebate 
$279.99

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16829102007
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 
$65.99

Thermaltake Purepower RX W0144RU ATX12V / EPS12V 600W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817153049
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 
$20.00 Mail-in Rebate 
$124.99

Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 Speaker - Retail 
Item #: N82E16836121006
Return Policy: Bulk Item Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 
-$13.00 Instant
$88.99
$75.99

PLANTRONICS GAMECOM1 67003-01 3.5mm Connector Supra-aural Stereo Gaming Headset 
Item #: N82E16826106069
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

$19.99

Logitech 963283-0403 Freedom 2.4 Cordless USB Joystick - Retail 
Item #: N82E16826102205
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $9.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.99 
$44.99

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400C4 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820145034
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 
$40.00 Mail-in Rebate 
$100.00

ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813131142
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.99 2 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 
-$10.00 Instant
$129.99
$119.99

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition with SP2 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16837116193
Return Policy: Software Return Policy

$194.99

Battlefield 2: Complete Collection PC Game EA - Retail 
Item #: N82E16832130044
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

$36.99

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835186134
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

-$15.00 Instant
$34.99
$19.99

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115029
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy

K2 NETWORK Sword of the New World: Granado Espada - OEM 
Item #: N82E16800992029
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is this any better lol i have a game on there dont mind it. Should stick with the new optical drive or stay with the old optical drive i posted in last specs?


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

uhhh if i sound rude or angry or something along the lines..sorry but i know exactly whats its like not being able to play a game u really want to play its happened to me many times before 
but computers are expensive! i was upgrading y old computer over and over but it just got too much just to play a game worth 50-100$ AUS i regretted most of the upgrades because they were over $50 AUS sure buying a new computer is a solution but if u just want to play one series of games i really don't think its worth it... however it does sound like time for a new computer lol but u should think about it over and over lol cause like a said before computers are expensive should wait for a real bargain and im not talkin celeron (i regretted that one)


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i am not playing 1 series of games. I am playing bf2 and bf2142 CSS company of heroes UT3, CnC3. ETC.....


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..to be honest..if you want to play those games or are a serious gamer it is worth following up your hobby!! i am glad blamkiller wants to take gaming as seriously as it sounds he is...cos it is a really fun and exciting pass time..one worth spending the big monies on!!

and yeh the system sounds good...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i do love the way this post has evolved esspecially as the title of the thread is "i dont understand what this means"


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea thx but know the problem is i need to find the steps of building the comp with the parts. ALSO i may use this comp fro some of homework use.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Blam...looks good.

I followed the sticky on the hardware section of this forum

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/531492-guide-building-your-own-system.html

I was my first/only build and it went well.

The only thing that I had a problem with was I didn't check to see if the power supply fitted in after I had installed the motherboard...it didn't..lol. Had to take out the mobo and put the psu in first..after that it all went great.

Good luck


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

thx but i had to edit some stuff. Because it wasnt compliable to my mobo and what parts go on the mobo so i wont have to worry about the rest.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well...that guide is good...also the instructions that come with your case, motherboard and power supply will give you enough information to put it together...and if you get stuck along the way, then you have all of us here who will be more than willing to help out...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is a 770watt PSU good for the 8800GTX?????


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

It's fine as long as it's good quality.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea but What brand? Is thermaker good?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh if its a good make of psu like corsair then 600watts is totally fine...my mate is running a 8800gts, 2 wd 150gb 10rpm raptors, a 500gb wd caviar, 4gbs ram, and thats fine on the 520watt corsair


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is this a good make

OCZ ModXStream OCZ780MXS ATX12V / EPS12V 780W Power Supply - Retail


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, thats a good brand.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, but you're computer will NOT work. Everything in it is FAR outdated for BF2142, and you definitely need to buy an entirely new computer.

I recommend an Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 gigs of OCZ Platinum RAM, and atleast an 8800GTS to make the new PC worth the money/upgrade.

Oh, and be respectful. This is a help forum, and these people are here to HELP you. They don't HAVE to help you- they do it in their free time to help people have a better experience on their PC. Your ignorance will get you nowhere.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Zeus.:God said:


> I'm sorry, but you're computer will NOT work. Everything in it is FAR outdated for BF2142, and you definitely need to buy an entirely new computer.
> 
> I recommend an Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 gigs of OCZ Platinum RAM, and atleast an 8800GTS to make the new PC worth the money/upgrade.
> 
> Oh, and be respectful. This is a help forum, and these people are here to HELP you. They don't HAVE to help you- they do it in their free time to help people have a better experience on their PC. Your ignorance will get you nowhere.


He already knows how to respect.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Zeus.:God, maybe you didn't see it, but his last system post has a Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM, and an 8800GTS... so we'll just chalk that one up to the fact that there's so many posts you skipped over that one by accident


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

aye.. i think those things wer sed about 50 or so mesages ago


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Zeus.:God said:


> I'm sorry, but you're computer will NOT work. Everything in it is FAR outdated for BF2142, and you definitely need to buy an entirely new computer.
> 
> I recommend an Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 gigs of OCZ Platinum RAM, and atleast an 8800GTS to make the new PC worth the money/upgrade.
> 
> Oh, and be respectful. This is a help forum, and these people are here to HELP you. They don't HAVE to help you- they do it in their free time to help people have a better experience on their PC. Your ignorance will get you nowhere.


LOL ...someone didn't even look at the previous page

So much for omnipotence.

Besides that he is just a bit indecisive but that is down to it being his first build and he wants to make sure he does it right ... I know how that feels


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe yeh thats very true...i remember my first build, the psu was faulty and popped when i turned it on first time...that was a confidence shaker ill tell u...specially with the smoke and stuff hehe


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Smoke - PC - not the greatest combination ever ...lol


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> WEll i want to wait till the NEw cards are a little cheaper cause i wanna get the 756mb 8800.


I have one advice for you my friend.Please decide what exactly do you want NOW.It will save a LOT of headache for you and us.What you need to do is to consider carefully and then go on forward(and I think you have all the info you need in the previous posts)While I know this is your first build,being indecisive will get you nowhere in life,not just in computer building.Believe me pal


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe yeh smoke isnt so good...an i dont think the blue flash did it any good either hehe


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Well if your going to have flashes the blues ones always struck me as particularily worrysome


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe yeh..ther not my favorite flashes...those ones generally involve the female kind


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh- whoopsie...

Yeah, I forgot to look through the other posts.

Doesn't matter though, the way he was acting earlier was making me angry.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

do u have a tone with me zues??? =) I am positive on what i am getting but i changed the case with better air cooling and is a full tower. All i ned to do is find instructions with pics step by step on what to do


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ahh...yeh a good step by step guide with pictures...ill try an find one..


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.buildeasypc.com/hw/howto/assemblepc.htm

this is general, so it wont be totally up to date (ie your componants wont look the same as thers) but the idea is the same...


----------



## 3kgt (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't have a clue for that also .


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

on how to build a pc? well the link above will help u...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bloo Choo do the Cases come with screws for the Optical drives? and do they come with those big gray cables?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

The case will come with screws and standoffs for the motherboard, and probably screws for the drives as well. If not, the drives will come with screws anyway. And the motherboard typically comes with the 'gray' cables (IDE cables), and chances are, the drives will come with one too. You'll probably have lots of extra accessories when you're done, like screws, and extra cables.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

CAn i have a SATA HDD and a IDE Dvd burner optical drive together or do i have to have a SATA optical drive. Also the Drives are OEMs so they dont come with ant thing but the product. what is that little cord that connects the sound card and the optical drive?how do i put 1 drive on slave and the other on master?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep .. thats what I have (sata/ide)....
With the sata/ide set up no need to do the master slave thing.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

so u have SATA for the DVD drive or the IDE for DVD drive?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Same as you ...sata for the HDD and ide for the dvd drive.

I don't have a sound card as the onboard sound is fine .... as far as I know when using it like this I didn't have to connect the little cable.... it was used for cdrom drives.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That little cord is really not needed, I think it's used for CD drives with a headphone jack on the front, but I've never seen a difference between a drive with that cord plugged in and one without it.

Put the IDE drives on cable select, it's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh lol!!!!! idk what to do with the mobo ASUS Striker Extreme LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX The Ultimate Gaming Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131074


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

good choice of board blam! i have the same...id suggest gettin a sata dvd rom as well as sata hard drives...of course u can use ide and sata on the same board, but sata is a little bit faster for data transer...and yes the case comes with everything u can possibly want...even some things u dont want...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww ... I read this last night and thought he was actually building it....lol


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

heh not yet by the sounds of it..but soon we all hope hehe


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

The parts, when you get them, will most likely have instructions on how to install them. Really, its like a big puzzle- only its pretty easy. Its easy, really, just a little overwhelming when you see all those parts.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont even know if the items come with the case.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol!!!! i was building another comp it pretty easy feels lyk legos but high tech and very fragile any scratch can ruin the board and make the computer work wrong. Aslo are all Psu units compliable? with every case?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> I dont even know if the items come with the case.


Which items ... your list of parts seems fairly complete and compatible.

Good luck building


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Physically, most PSU's will work in most cases, the only exceptions are cases and PSU's from PC manufacturers like Dell and HP. However, newer power supplies have more cables than older ones, like the PCI Express power connector, the 24 pin ATX connector rather than the old 20 pin one, and other extra cables.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok so how will i tell if my PSU is copatible with case?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well its not the case u have to think about (unless u get a psu over 1000 watts as ther bigger)..its the mother board u have to think about...namely what mctimson is sayin about form factors (atx) but the components u have been talking about are all fine and will work together...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

so my psu will work with the mobo perfectly???? thx =) gawd looking back i sound lyk a retard going to get a custom built. I can t wait to get a job in computer enginering.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Chill Blam I think everyone enjoyed helping you

Everything should work great together.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

thx lol!!!! yea but another person needs help he's having trouble installing a PATCH for BF2142. its LILtree sumthing i think.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

aye...im on it but the thing is its a very strange problem iv neva come across...will take some more research i think


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea same here. even my cosuin is stumped.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok so here i am getting a armor case its really huge i have found these 2 really good PSUs i cant decide

here are my choices

OCZ ModXStream OCZ780MXS ATX12V / EPS12V 780W Power Supply - Retail 
or
OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 850Watts Power Supply - Retail 

tell me what you think


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

also what is HDD Access Time: < 20ms is under 20ms good?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not too sure about access time but mine is only 9ms and that is only a £40 sata II drive.
I don't know how much real impact it will make for everyday use but I assume the lower the access time the better.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

how about my PSU which should i get the new 1 780w or get teh 850watt?


----------



## DEVGRU (Oct 29, 2006)

no a 600w will work fine but from the limited info you gave in the first page i don't recommend you build it just my thinking out loud some other things to keep in mind are what the future is going to look like you should build for it to last longer then 1 year so dx10 is a good idea one 500gb hdd and a mmob that supports socket am2 for AMD proc atleast 2gigs of ram to


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol last few posts had all my specs. ANd build lasts longer and is cheaper you choose what goes in your computer and the parts arent generic. So i think im not going AMD cause i just dont lyk it AMD+ATI= good, AMD+Nvidia= weird combo, Intel+ATI= Bad, INTEL+NVIDIA=KICKASS machine. i am getting 2gb ram cosairs i am getting actually 4 and 2 hdd 320mb. and i am running a 8800GTX SLI so i dont think 600w unless i want a fireworks show in my case with i dont want to happen


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Wait for AMD Phenom


----------



## DEVGRU (Oct 29, 2006)

lol i wanted to im going to upgrade when it comes out


----------



## DEVGRU (Oct 29, 2006)

blamkiller2 are you even asking for help or just waisting everyones time how can a 600w cerate fireworks


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I could help you. First off, who cares if you are 13, i am 13 and i play half-life rated Mature.
So don't listen to them.

Ok, if it says "video card must be APG or PClexpress"----> then you should get a new video card. Try posting your Computer specs in a neatly way. I could barly understand what you typed, it was all smashed in togeather. List your specs by computer type, RAM plus memory and GB ram, video cards, and whet ever else is in that dried up machine of yours.

You can get all this info by right clicking on the "My computer Icon". And if it brings up "my computer properties" then go to the settings and find "System". 

You did state that you have 128 MB, and that is not enough for the game your trying to fit into that small computer. You need to get at least get more than the 512 MB, more like 600 or 700 would be greate. I would sugest getting a new computer, or at least some new ram. PLEASE POST BACK THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL ...admittedly this thread goes on .. and on ..and on.....on.

Btbf a page or 10 back he did list all his specs .. well potential specs. He has everything he wants to know now (I think) PrivatePC he just wants opinions on his PSU.

Either of those PSU's would be fine....maybe with two gtx's 600W would not be enough.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea thats what i want for an answer lol!!!!! now to think about th ROM DRIVE i dont know how big it is so yea!!!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

thats the speed at which data is read from your hard drive...ul deffinatly want under 20ms...the lower the better...specially for games


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok on service packs 3 for XP what does it have? and i heard the NVIDIA is realeasing GEforce 8800 GTS 640 MB


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the 640mb version of the gts is for screen resolutions above 1920 x 1080...the 320mb version is perfect for anything under that...

and service pack 3 is being pushed back until next year as they are focusing on gettin the vista service pask out asap


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

should i get the Vista service pack and what is the fastest internet out there cause i have DSL and it runs like DIAL up


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok every1 no that i know what desktop im getting should i build my own laptop or by one which would be a good laptop? to get i know Acer has this laptop with really fast internet


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Lol


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha well u dont build a laptop generally...plus...why would u want to get a laptop?? ther only good if ur travelling alot...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

No .. I wasn't making fun I was just envisioning another 16 pages for a laptop build


----------



## thaspraya (Aug 2, 2006)

Gulo Luseus said:


> Actuallt, I just did a quick check. Hate to tell you blam, but you cannot run BF2142 on your computer. You see, you stated you are 13, and the game is rated at 16+. So you arent allowed to use it. Sorry, mate.


Sorry to go totally off-topic, but this totaly depends on where you live. Where I live(The Netherlands), the law doesn't forbid you to play games rated over your age. In the future there might come a law which will forbid it, but for now it doesn't. I have no idea how this works in other countries tho xD

It's pretty useless that he said that he's 13 years old too, as there are enough 13 year olds on this forums who know how to write proper English, and know what "Computer Specs" are(Well, at the start of the thread he didn't know).

I also love this one:


blamkiller2 said:


> cause i just dont lyk it AMD+ATI= good, AMD+Nvidia= weird combo, Intel+ATI= Bad, INTEL+NVIDIA=KICKASS machine.


I believe this is utter BS, could any expert comment on this xD? As it doesn't make any kind of sense to me, especialy "AMD+Nvidia = weird combo".


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

thaspraya said:


> Sorry to go totally off-topic, but this totaly depends on where you live. Where I live(The Netherlands), the law doesn't forbid you to play games rated over your age.


hehe yeh but pretty much everythings legal in the netherlands

also...blam i dont think there are enuf laptop lovers here to write about them for 16 pages i think the reason this one has become so big is cos PCs are very customisable...and most people here have ther own opinions on what combo of componants are tweakable to what they want in a pc


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

thaspraya said:


> I believe this is utter BS, could any expert comment on this xD? As it doesn't make any kind of sense to me, especialy "AMD+Nvidia = weird combo".


well...bac in the day before multi core came the norm, AMD processors ran alot cooler than intel and so where alot more overclockable, better for gamers that know what ther doing...and nvidia cards wer being chased by ati at this time, as a general rule if your building an AMD system, ATI for graphics...hence why the ATI catalyst drivers are downloadable from the AMD website...intel and nvidia...thats the way it goes...esspecially as these days intel have wiped the floor with amd and nvidia have wiped the floor with ati...but...this could all change with the upcoming releases....exciting times huh


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I no i just need a laptop for my High school. WE are required to have a laptop. I dont need a gaming laptop just a laptop that i could surf the web and do research on! And Jesuit College Prep High School will provide a plan in my laptop for aleast 2 years. So i dont need to worry.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

id suggest a dell latitude d505...theyl do what u want for a good price...plus ther as reliable as a tank


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thx so much! i am now switching mobos idk which to get one is ASUS the EXTREME STIKER GAMER MOBO or the XFX MOBO? the XFX mobo has 67% as 5 stars and teh ASUS has 53% 5 stars which should i get if u need me to list specs or links i would be glad too.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..i wouldnt worry about reader reviews on things...if anything go to tomshardware.com and look at the official tester reviews..

both board do exactly the same..its the added features that are the differences here..the striker extreme comes with its own microphone and sound card which loop together to make a "sound bubble" around the area the mic is situated to reduce outside sound interfering...it also has 2 x eSATA II connectors for external sata drives..which is quite handy if your looking at getting an external hard drive (usb is soon becoming redundant for external drives) it also has a handy little LCD Poster on the backpanel which tells u things, this simpliefies any problems with error beeps and stuff..plus it has a bunch of cool LEDs all ova 

the xfx doesnt have any of these cool toys...but it is a solid motherboard that compliments any xfx graphics card your thinking of buying as as well as the asus motherboard compliments any asus gpu u might get...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

can i still run a XFX 8800 GTX on the ASUS board or i have to get ASUS 8800 GTX?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

also i am getting a sound card and if i get the ASUS will that affect thing about the sound bubble?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

here are some comments too 

Nice Board
Reviewed By: on 11/12/2007 Tech Level: high - Ownership: 1 week to 1 month 
Pros: I was worried about this board after reading a lot of negative reviews, but intall was a snap. Hooked everything up, crossed my fingers, and fired it up. Everything ran right the first time. No issues to report. PROs: SLI - Quiet! - Fast - Nice lights - plenty of extras 
Cons: Priced a little high! Wish you could have the Motherboard LEDs lite up when the machine is running. 

not very impressed
Reviewed By: on 11/10/2007 Tech Level: somewhat high - Ownership: 1 day to 1 week 
Pros: the features are abound. seems like a great board built for SLi. 
Cons: "CPU INIT" this is the most common, and abundant, problem. did all the fixes i found online, to no avail. now im RMA'ing the board 
Other Thoughts: this is my first disappointment from Asus. hopefully the RMA will come back without the same issue 


Overall good board
Reviewed By: mappydamouse on 11/7/2007 Tech Level: high - Ownership: 1 day to 1 week 
Pros: Great board overall, shipped just fine the first time. I enjoyed all the little features I didnt notice while ordering, for example the power and reset buttons on the mobo itself. 
Cons: After installing couldn't power on the PC, hit power button and nothing happened. After 45 minutes of all kinds of troubleshooting I called asus support, although almost unless they wouldnt stop talking about the LCD screen on the back panel of the mobo, after support randomly hung up on me I decided to press the button on the back panel only for it to work after that. Little stupid to have a button to turn on or off the mobo. Also couldn't fit my heatsink on the mobo, it was too big, had to use the stock intel one instead. 
Other Thoughts: Needs to get rid of stupid button and get better tech support (this coming from a tech support operator).


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok here i think i havent asked this!!!!! What would be a good sound card? i have seen teh Audigy 2 ZS or in your opinon with sound card will be ideal if i will be gaming? and What gaming headset will be good? And What speaker system will be good?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> can i still run a XFX 8800 GTX on the ASUS board or i have to get ASUS 8800 GTX?


Yes, any brands such as XFX, BFG, NVIDIA, EVGA, etc can work on Asus motherboard

I don't know about sound cards, but I think X-fi xtremegamer would be a good one for you.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> can i still run a XFX 8800 GTX on the ASUS board or i have to get ASUS 8800 GTX?


any 8800gtx will run on any motherboard with the correct pci e slot


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> also i am getting a sound card and if i get the ASUS will that affect thing about the sound bubble?


yeh its a soundmax specific thing...so the mic will still work with any sound card but..it wont have the same affect...but to be honest if your gaming online and want to use teamspeak then a head set is the best way to go


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> here are some comments too
> 
> not very impressed
> 
> Cons: "CPU INIT" this is the most common, and abundant, problem. did all the fixes i found online, to no avail. now im RMA'ing the board


haha i love this bit...the only bad review is cos he didnt read the trouble shooting correctly...CPU INIT is cpu initialisation..thats what its supposed to say...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

gamerbyron said:


> Yes, any brands such as XFX, BFG, NVIDIA, EVGA, etc can work on Asus motherboard
> 
> I don't know about sound cards, but I think X-fi xtremegamer would be a good one for you.


yeh i agree, steer away from audigy if your going for Vista...the xtreme gamer card is deffinatly the card for gaming...a little pricey...but the card that comes with the striker extreme is actually very good...its ideal for gaming


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok but what headset will be good 1 found one that google ad said to be in top 5 headsets here it is

Panasonic KX-TCA92 Hands-Free Headset with Fold Design - Retail 

AND ill try to find me a Xtereme gamer card... And how many hours will u think it might take to build my monster?

i already built one for fun and it took 3 1/2 hrs by myself and 5 hrs with my dads help my cousins help made it about 2 hours! And ASLO who will have bragging rights my friends Xbox 360 or the Monster computer? Just in your opinions guys i have until thxgiving when i am showing my cousin this computer!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

The Medusa 5.1 Surround Sound Headset is the best headset for surround sound...The earphones cover the ear completely and when there is sound playing out of the total of eight speakers it offers (four in each earphone), outside noises do not become an issue at all. One major features of this headset is the inclusion of the powerful headphone amp (an unexpected treat, considering the price of the headset, $125); it's a powerful amp which provides large dollops of extra volume over and beyond what you would get from simply plugging the headset directly into the computer. The amp also comes with two jacks for headsets to be plugged into. You can also buy a set that includes two Medusa 5.1 headsets, thus allowing multiple people to sit back and listen to the same thing without, say, waking half the neighborhood at 2:00 AM.

if you want to do it properly without rushing and getting everything in nicely itl take about 2-3hrs...but thats only if you know what ur doing...if ur unsure about sumthing look it up..it all comes with instructions

and if you use the componants that uv been mentioning for the last month or so then ur PC will kick the pants off any console (which effectivly are toys in comprison) think of it like...ur friend has a push bike...and he thinks its better than your dodge viper GTS


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok and what will be a good speaker system i am planning to get the 7.1 Logitech speakers


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang i also cant get teh medusa cause newegg.com doesnt have it. You know any headsets that would be good on newegg and you know any sites that can help me narrow down my headset choice!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Blam,

How is the whole thing going now ..good I hope or are you just waiting till christmas now?

A bit random I know but I was just curious ...sorry I know nothing about headsets


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

its alrite its going pretty well i upgraded the specs to a 900watt OCZ with Zalman heatsink and fan which i hope will fit when i heard it wont! i still cant wait til Christmas so i can put together! i Also added 1 seagate barracuda 750 Mb HDD and 2x 320 MB or teh same type!!! I am also getting instead or lite on the Hd-Dvd and Blu-Ray burner triple disc from pioneer good luck for me in gettinng that its already sold out XD!!!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well the headset u mentioned earlier is a good head set...its a shame that newegg doesnt stock the medusa headsets tho, cos they r ther best for gaming...and at the moment is a blu ray or even triple layer burner worth getting? if your gaming then u want a fast disk reader as ur wanting to optimise for disk running rather than burning...look for something like Lite-ON LH-20A1S-11C


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Blam I'm not too sure where your at with the GPU as far as I remember it was a 8800gts (or a GTX) that may have changed..But I was looking at this article:

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=702&p=12

Thought you might find it interesting


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

isnt that about the percentage gain between a single card and sli...tho it does show that havin 2 8800gt cards is better than having 2 8800gtx cards


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh is he getting 2 gtx's ...just when I saw this if he was only getting one it seemed a good alternative....lol..what is his budget now


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Blue i looked on the lite on and they are IDE there's no SATA's so i have to get a IDE and tony oh im just raising the price for my mom to get me it if i can pull up my grades from 72s


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

here are teh UPGRADED SPECS!!!!! TELL ME IF I SHOULD ADDED ANYTHING OR TAKE ANYTHING OFF!!!!!! the three heatsink fans is that one of them said it wont fit!!! i hope atleast one fits!

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA Model LH-20A1S - Retail 
Item #: N82E16827106057 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy $34.99

Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811133154 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy $40.00 Mail-in Rebate $149.99

Seagate Barracuda ES ST3320620NS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148215 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 $189.98 
($94.99 each)

Seagate SV35.2 ST3750640SV 750GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148272 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.991 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $39.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.992 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $49.993 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $59.99 $199.99

SAMSUNG 226BW Black 22" 2 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
Item #: N82E16824001096 
Return Policy: [LCD] Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.991 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $39.992 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $49.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $59.993 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $59.99 -$20.00 Instant

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate $679.98 
$639.98 
($319.99 each)

XFX PVT80FSHE9 GeForce 8800GTX Extreme 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814150232 
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $49.992 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $69.993 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $99.99 $50.00 Mail-in Rebate $1,059.98 
($529.99 each)

ASUS Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E616A3T - Retail 
Item #: N82E16827135143 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy $20.99

Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 70SB104000000 7.1 Channels PCI Express Interface Sound Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16829102017 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 $65.99

OCZ ModXStream OCZ900MXS ATX12V / EPS12V 900W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817341009

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400C4 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820145034 
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy 
$179.00 
($89.50 each)

ASUS Striker Extreme LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX The Ultimate Gaming Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813131074 
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $59.99 $309.99

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe 3.0GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6850 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115028 
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $59.99 $279.99

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835118019 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 -$20.00 Instant
$79.99 
$59.99

ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT 110mm 2 Ball Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835118020 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 -$20.00 Instant
$79.99 
$59.99

ZALMAN CNPS9500 LED 92mm 2 Ball Cooling Fan with Heatsink - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835118223 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 -$20.00 Instant
$63.99 
$43.99


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

tony oh said:


> Oh is he getting 2 gtx's ...just when I saw this if he was only getting one it seemed a good alternative....lol..what is his budget now


 no i meant the link u sent...no worries tho it was very interesting..cos i could have bought 2 8800gt for the same prices i bout the single gtx


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

?? na the liteon is a sata drive...u deffinatly wana stick to sata these days..ide is old school....


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blam...that system is perfect good choices all round!!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea but the mobo i just found out doesnt come with any screws! i dont know about the case because it says nothing!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you sure they normally come with screws and the stand offs.

Nice system by the way


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

thx and the mobo or case come with stand offs if they dont come with screws then ima head to HOME DEPO and GET A GLASS of water and BY ME 12 billions screws till i found the one that works!!!!!!!! i dont really no cause some sites say it doesnt come with screws including ppl who bought it wat FRY's or computer stores in the REtail box say it doesnt come with screws even on your tube they show what it come with no screws (


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Xd also when i told my mom she said ur gonna make that computer cost cheaper!!1 XD like i will i told her that if she wants to upgrade my comp every year! or have all this and wait a few years then fine!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

If you want it cheaper I would go for 2 8800gt in sli (or even one) ...except for Crysis it's still going to blitz games

Then an E6750.

And you could probably still get a great motherboard for a $100 less.

That would save you a chunk and still be a good system..... If I remember correctly this all started so you could max BF2


----------



## Twisted (Nov 22, 2007)

Skivvywaver said:


> I may be a noob but I do know forum ettiquette. I also know my machine and what it will run.
> 
> McTimson was full aware of who you were talking to, believe me. Next time post your specs on the forum instead of emailing the first person to stop by and offer help and maybe nobody will give you any hell for overstepping the bounds.
> 
> You are to be congratulated, for the first time in 6 and one half years I am going to disable email from other members. You are a genius. :down:


Guys just relax its a forum not a battleground.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

u have any recommendations for a cheaper mobo thats good? Also the Striker looks ike a confusing BIOS setup. Do i just leave the Bios alone? or do i have to set it up manually? Will XFX be a good Mother board?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yes i found a mobo! here can u take alook please... I looked at it and i dont know if it will RUn the 8800GT heres link

its a ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME LGA 775 INTEL X38

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131235

it says cross fire TECH nothing about SLI


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> yea but the mobo i just found out doesnt come with any screws! i dont know about the case because it says nothing!


motherboards never come with screws...ts the case that comes with them...the antec 900 comes with everything u need...and then some


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

an that mobo is even more expensive
haha
if ur looking for a cheaper motherboard with more or less the same specs then

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141003&Tpk=XFX+680i


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> yes i found a mobo! here can u take alook please... I looked at it and i dont know if it will RUn the 8800GT heres link
> 
> its a ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME LGA 775 INTEL X38
> 
> ...


crossfire is SLI, its just the term that ATI use...like the difference between blue ray and HD disc..if a mobo says either it does both, it just means that the mother board comes with the crossfire connection instead of the goldfinger connection, although it porbably does as the maximus is the newest and best mobo out


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Bloo do you even think it's a good time to spend $1000 on graphics cards now ...aren't the D9E coming soon?

I'd seriously consider getting a (as in one) 8800GT and save the extra till febuary/march.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh id neva consider spending $100 on a gpu!!! hehe and yeh if i was getting a new card i would deffinatly wait till series 9 wer out....thats a few more months to wait tho

and yeh id get a 8800gt now if i wanted a new comp atm...i neva suggested spending £1000 on a gpu...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I never meant to suggest you would


Blam just seems to have gotten a bit carried away unless he wanted to do some work for hubble while folding proteins and working out the question which has the answer to 42 (hitch hikers guide)


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe...yeh totally..its a proper expensive system ur looking to build...i would think ur rents would be thinking that too...so...either slim down on the non essential parts...or rethinkn something...which would mean another 20 page thread hehe...

an yeh im hopin most people on this site would know that the answer is always 42!!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Another 20 page thread....MmMmMm ....that system looks great Blam thats exactly what I would get, change nothing and resist those parents what do they know..if they say no ...don't take it...just wait them out


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe yeh agreed...tho i would chage the case to an antec 900... hehe...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

that mobo is good, but i need a PCIe 2.0 slot for the 8800GT which is a disappointment so i may go with teh 1 u suggested or teh STRIKER EXTREME! SWITCHING TO A SINGLE 8800GTX and get another on my birthday! which is JAN 21


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah cool....by 21st Jan I'm sure we will have heard alot more about the D9E or 9xxx series from nVidia.
With that in mind I think a 8800GT would be a good option for now..but the 8800GTX is a great card


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmmm will the 9xxx series be using PCIe 2.0? or Still 16X PCIe?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i read on some of the 9 series thats gonna be release early 2008. IT nothing really it just gonna be compatible with Dx10.1 which isnt really that big what my friend told me is that Dx10 is much better then 10.1. So ill stick to teh Dx10 until the dx11. Also my friend told me they are having a software or crack or w/e for XP to run DX10 games! thats what he said..


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not to sure but I'm guessing it will be PCIe 2.0...but that is more to do with the PCIe slot on the mobo..it allows full PCIe speed from both slots in sli or cross fire..I think

It won't be the fact that it uses 10.1 or just 10 it will be the power of the card....like the number of vertical shaders, ROP's and the processors and memory they use, size of die and all that...but the cards will produce better graphics (I presume)...It will be like going from a 7900gtx to a 8800gtx....maybe a bigger step or a smaller one

Lots of games now that are so called DX10 exclusive can be run on XP....in DX9 mode.

No one knows exactly yet it's just something to keep in mind especially when you were going to spend so much on 2 8800GTX's (I know your not now).


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well is teh PCIe 2.0 same as teh PCIe x16? because i gotta know b4 i get it or ill just get 1 8800GTX which is better on Crysis!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Well it seems PCIe 2.0 can allow twice the data transfer rate but both PCIe 1.1 and 2.0 and interchangeable:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#PCI_Express_2.0


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok can u guys find me a comparison of battlefield 2 and battlefield 2142 running on the 8800GT and 8800GT with SLI?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

The problem there Blam is the performance for BF2 etc is so good on the 8800gts even (I'm sure the 8800GT is even better) that many places wouldn't benchmark it as it wouldn't be seen as taxing enough.

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=859&model2=722&chart=277

There could be one around but google will be your best friend here


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

tried googl nothing has it! =(


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

and on toms hardware they havent added teh 8800GT


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

That's what I meant ..difficult..but the 8800GT is normally better than a 8800gts and not much behind a 8800GTX... In SLI the link previous shows the 8800GT performance to be better or in some cases alot better than a single 8800GTX ... so you can try and surmise from that but that can be dangerous.

Well the above was according to the first link I found...and now to contradict that I found this link which shows the single 8800GTX beating the 8800GT in SLI in different games?

http://www.hothardware.com/articles/NVIDIA_GeForce_8800_GT__G92_Takes_Flight/?page=8

Not to sure what to say?? Just trying to be honest Kinda sucks


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmm i ll just get the 8800GTX then
because they gonna release the 8900 series somethime in JANuary so teh 8800GTX will have more FPS and is better a little bit and its only 489 at newegg now! but i need to get rid of some games =(


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool...I think the new cards are the nine series..so it's either 9xxxGTX (example) or they stick with a new naming system like the D9E. I think it's later for the 9 series march or april maybe..The one in January is rumoured to be two 8800GTX's stuck together in one card like the 7950GX2 was two 7950GT stuck together.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok nvm then i wont go with teh 8800GTX ill get 2 8800GTs now because my cousin has them and they run crysis about 55 fps in SLI or something like that! and the mobo u recommended me is that also a good one?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

What Zalaman Heatsink will fit on teh mobo and how can i tell it fits?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the series 9 cards are the next gen cards...readying to run when 64bit computing is the norm as opposed to the mainly 32bit driven era wer have been in for many years...the only reason you would get a 9 series is if you wer gearing your whole system towards 64bit..and at the moment you wont be doing that so i would suggest the nvidia 8800 gtx as the best card out atm...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> What Zalaman Heatsink will fit on teh mobo and how can i tell it fits?


you have to be carefull with which heatsink you get, alot of the newer motherboards have heat pipes anf fins around the CPU dock...the Zalman Super Flower Cooler is the best one for the motherboard your using as it actually moves the heat outwards into the surrounding heat pipes...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

u mean the XFX LGA775 INTEL 680i SLI mobo?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oh i thought u wer still going afta the asus striker extreme...the XFX LGA775 is less of a problem for heatsinks


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow...this thread was started 19-Sep-2007....all the discussed parts 
will be obsolete by the time the computer is ready for assembly.
...just in time for Duke Nukem Forever...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

bloo i switched because my cousin says the BIOS were easier to work with and he doesnt want to spend to long on it because he wants to get back in time for the basketball game like i want to =) and the XFx mobo heatsink will be easy and no probs at all?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow, sorry for the useless post, but I just cannot believe this thread is STILL going. Oh well, best of luck to you, Blam, and your efforts for a first build. 

P.S. I'm getting an XFX 8800GT. Should be able to run Crysis just fine with only one card.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh the 8800gt will be fine for any games out atm....and well asus have come up with the easiest bios system eva!!! when i flashed the bios i did it straight off a flash stick took 5 seconds...read this review

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-striker-extreme_7.html

the reported bios problems wer with the old bios that was loaed on the board at release back in february this year...since then 4 new bios versions have been released...i have the latest and as the review says "ASUS managed to design the best Nvidia nForce 680i SLI based mainboard"


----------



## Courtney109 (Apr 4, 2007)

hey how are you all? well hope you's feel like reading cause this will probably be long, ok battlefield 2142 it used to work fine like a week ago. I have all the system requirements and all that stuff but still problems, i did happen to put sims 2 on about a week ago aswell and i just got the new expansion yesterday and i dont really want to take it of but at this point i will do what i have to, i was just wondering if there would be any reason sims 2 would cause these errors if it does, i have 2 other hardrives so im sure i could work something but anyway the problems that happen with battelfeild once i took it off and i reinstalled it but... when i did 
*during the installation it got random errors.
*then the 1.40 update wouldnt go on without me trying 5 times in my stubbornness
*then once i managed to get that on in the game i went into a server it loads to join game the bang it cuts back to the menu and has a msg saying "this server only allows players with unmodified content to join. revert you version of battlefield 2142 to the current official version to join" an the game is genuine + i think that msg may have something to do with the fact that the update doesnt go on right or something please help oh and my brother also said that he got crashing problems in crysis aswell (not in online play) at around the same time as battlefield 2142...i would appreciate any help at the moment ive been trying for ahh about 6 hours now >< thanks


----------



## Courtney109 (Apr 4, 2007)

ok just to update today.. i tried agian i got the game and the patch on perfectly fine after i took sims off the computer but im still getting the same error that i mentioned on the third astrics...now i really am puzzeled


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Courtney,

I don't play either game but if you start a new thread for this you will probably get more help

Everyone is kind of familiar with this thread and knows it's mostly resolved and so many won't look in that could help you otherwise (Maybe).

Good luck


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh good point...deffinatly make a new thread and ill get on some with that one...i know at least one of your problems is with punkbuster


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey havent be on for a while i was spending time with my uncle he got back from the AMD and XFX companies and i never see him that much he goes around the world and sees computer companies so yea. I have seen all the goodness of the 8800GT its about .6% better than the 8800GTX. So i wont have to waste any money to get those cards my uncle has got them for me so thx for all your help!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea i got a question i look at courtneys post. And i have the bf2142 game i got it when i came out and never installed it yet. When i get my new computer and install it will it install with the new patch or will it install with the first patch it had?


----------



## spiked232 (May 10, 2007)

When you install the game, you get the version of the game on the disc..you'll have to download the patches and then apply them to your installation..I hope that makes sense!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> yea i got a question i look at courtneys post. And i have the bf2142 game i got it when i came out and never installed it yet. When i get my new computer and install it will it install with the new patch or will it install with the first patch it had?


welcome back blam...glad u had a good time...and yeh when you first install it you will have to patch it up to 1.40 to play...ther are 2 routes to it, install the incremental patchs, so download patch 1.1, then 1.2 then 1.25 then 1.4...or just download the FULL final 1.40 patch...its between 300 and 500 mbs so itl take a while to download...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bloo thanks for the welcoming i gave up computing for a while to study for grades etc. and how long will it take for 2x 320 GB HDD on RAID downloading the patches. And for EA link they changed to EA store i saw this thing on the bottom. Do i enter my code for a booster pack there?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

I can see the studying has also helped your grammar! 

Anyway, you enter the code for the booster pack when you install, I believe. The instructions should also tell you where to insert the code.


----------



## stalepriest (Dec 6, 2007)

I highly recomened the expansion pack for BF2142, its very good. I bought it from EA link and it took around 15-25 min to download and 5 to install. The EA thingy takes care of it all for you.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Stale if you buy it from EA Link will you need the code? and how do i install it once i have it?


----------



## stalepriest (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't believe so, it was a few months back now, maybe a year ago. I just paid my cash and downloaded the expansion it detected my BF2142 installation and installed it. I think I also used that for the patches. 

I have not played BF2142 or used that EA link for quite a while though.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok and y did they change it from EA link to EA STORE??? and for the patching since i have the bf2142 i got last year on xmas will it install the latest patch or i will it install the first patch. And how do i install the patches?? MAybe we can play each other some time. I am getting a headset and we can make a squd.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well, first install game..then install ful patch 1.40...then install bf2142 northern strike...thats it...then ul be shootin away

oh..i also recommend getting the orange box for christmas...then jump on team fortress 2...ul love it


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

team fortress is all right. Aand now how to setup the computer after building. How do i set RAID? on the HDD and do i have to install both discs with teh drives on it for the 2 graphics cards?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Really, man, I'm not trying to be mean, but seriously, all this stuff is in the manuals and right in front of you. You need to read what is said, and it will go by much faster, and you will have your computer up and running sooner than if you come here and ask step by step what to do.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i tried to patch the bf2142 game and i updated unkbuster but i get kick out and no error shows. i only got to play 8 mins


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah...click on this link blam..itl help u out wi ur punkbuster troubles...jus do everything step by step

http://forums.techguy.org/games/635991-punkbuster-help-here.html


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I need a new mobo they sold out of XFX and i am not going with teh STIKER EXTREME any one know a good one?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not too sure blam maybe try googling a few reviews and checking out some benchies...X38's are out.

Just wanted to wish you a merry Christmas and I hope the build goes well


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well the Abit IN9 32X-MAX is the board for you then if you have the money


----------



## cool_zed (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Blamkiller2!

anyway go to: 
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

Then choose Battlefield 2142 in the drop list.
Click can i run it?
You will come to another page and an ActiveX will pop up above the site and ask if you want to install it.
Accept the ActiveX installment and wait until it loads and then it will show you if you succed or not!

I dont like helping you because it's 16+ and your 13!..But are you from any of the EU regions!?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

cool_zed i live in the US region its rated 13+ here =) and to every1 who helped me i have bad news i am not getting a new computer my mom says my grades are bad and they are fine. So sorry for wasting everyone's time =( sigh! ='(


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL

At least your uncle bought you those 8800GT's


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea but my old computer doesnt have slots of PCIex16 =( so they useless ='(


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

MMmm....you could just buy (get for Christmas) a cheap cpu, mobo and ram combo.

Not this but just to give you an idea http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?MBB-K9N422

Even if you can't stretch to it you could sell one of your GT's and that would cover the cost.

This thread started off with BF2... even the above bundle with one 8800GT stuck in would do cover that game fine!

You use the case and all the other stuff you have.

Only other expense would be a psu unless you have one that supplies enough power for the GT.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea but instead my mom says that a computer is a waste of my time and i wont have the fun or expirence of getting to build one ='( instead i saw here wrapping me up a effing cady cane ( Rockband) so i wouldnt enjoy it that much due to teh fact that the new computer could ve own


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Seems odd...what will she do with the GT's ...tell her if she really wants to annoy you she can send them to me

Ah well...bad luck Blam.

Worse things have happened at sea.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

was gonna rag on the kid for taking 22 pages to ask the same question but...................... never mind


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok I am having a punkbuster problem in warrock it says Punkbuster kicked my username for 0 mins for losing key packets what does that mean?


----------



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

You need to update your punkbuster.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i did update it and still happens did everything possible and happy new yearz every1


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy new year to you too! Could it just be a bad internet connection at the moment? If you are losing packets then that could be the cause.

Posting in a legendary thread.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I had this problem in COD4.

I followed Bloo's thread on punkbuster problems (should be a sticky) and all I had to do was set my norton firewall to punkbuster allow.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> ok I am having a punkbuster problem in warrock it says Punkbuster kicked my username for 0 mins for losing key packets what does that mean?


that means punkbuster isnt being allowed through ur firewall...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

can i have link to the pb tips bloo and i found 2 new cards the ATI 3*** XT beats the nvidia cards but idk about teh GEFORCE 9800GX which would u recommend when they are out


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Uh, no, none of the ATI/AMD cards beat their Nvidia counterparts. They give them a fairly good run for their money, but with the current drivers, they aren't going to get ahead. The only thing really holding them back is good drivers.

Anyway, stick with Nvidia for right now.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i agree...stick with nvidia for now...i would wait a month or so until the 9 series is released....and here is the link to the punk buster help

http://forums.techguy.org/games/635991-punkbuster-help-here.html


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

thx for the advice and bloo i figured it out how do i make my internet faster i have it going from loaw to very low to good. and i found my frined went on a bad site how can i make it faster and where do i put the wirlesss card on teh computer last or furst for less part interferance


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well it depends what card u have..if its an internal card then it goes into a pci slot on the mother board (just below the graphics card) and if its external put it up high with a clear run to the wireless point (ie not through a lead wall) 

also what do u mean by bad site??


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

its in the PCI slot on teh mobo and i had very good once 54mbps but no wit goes to very low to no connetivity maybe a little low sometimes whats should i do is it the bad sites or all the downloads i have? or the RAM or limewire etc.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well if your using limwire then its pretty sure that u have spy wear...i would download spybot search and destroy..run that and see what it comes up with...cos if ur internet has suddenly gone slow, it sounds like something else is tryin to use ur band width...ie spyware tryin to send information or open loads of spam....so do a search


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

when i get my new computer and install this internet linksys will it still have the spyware? or no?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

and can i have link?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10743107.html?tag=lst-1 heres the link to the site...download that


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thx and yester day my internet ran fine at 54.0 mbps status: very good now it went to 24.0 mbps to low to good


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

new delimma bf2 requires 2.5mbps to play in a server is 18.0 mbps- 54.0mbps good? and will losing key packets be caused by firewalls ETC. andon bf2 non punkbuster servers will people hack and is it ranked or unranked server?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

all punk buster regulated servers are protected from hackers..so theyl be safe..and look for the Ranked symbol...it looks like a medal next to the server...

and how did u find out ur internet is 54mps? is that the speed you wer downloading something at? cos thats not a good clue to tell u how fast ur internet is...seeing as it looks from that its the download speed...try goin on bf2 servers with the lowest ping


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

hey guys. my first time here. just wanted to say, i have an 10 year old comp and it can run most 2008 games thats pretty cool isnt it and has a 1.5ghz cpu amazing to me.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

and just wondering anybody here.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

also i have been reading this site it all started when you guys were talkin about bf2 and still are for a year you have been talking about a game. WOW a year over bf2. and blam just get a 2.0 ghz cpu on newegg it's like 100$ or less thats my reply to blam.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

well ill be waiting for next person to talk later for now. [i will be logged on though]


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

there is a prob though i need help with i need help knowing wat kind of gaming machine should i build 
list parts 


thanks
5757dj


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

there is a prob though i need help knowing wat kind of gaming machine should i build.

plz list parts

thanks 
5757dj


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

you should probably start a new thread if your looking for a advice on a new build ...or try reading through this thread as it's still pretty current unless you're interested in waiting for the new 9 series cards.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

no i was just wandering if i could get a simple gaming machine nothing big


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah cool.

still, you'll get a much better response if you start your own thread


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

and was wondering do i have to refresh constantly to see if someone typed something


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

oh, ok how though


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I do...but maybe there is a trick??


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Just go to the main games page http://forums.techguy.org/57-games/ and click "New Thread" at the top of the page


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

ok thks


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

and tony oh i cant belive blamkiller is still asking how bf2 can work on his computer


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

....


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

im just sayin im not makin fun of him


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

hi gafttop1 i see your looking wanna talk?


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

no....... and every time you post it goes to everyone at tech support guy's email that posted at this thread and it's irritating please slow down with the posts.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

how i stop it im so srry i did ot know how i stop it.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i when to control panel and double clicked the internet thingy and it shows sometimes 54mbps but mostly 18mbps And do i face my comp at the the other wall that's closer to teh acess point for my wireless intenet to increase strength? I am a p/oed about punkbuster


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well if you want to play games fast online i wouldnt go wireless...see if you can get your computer closer to the router and plug in a cable or just run a 20meter cat 5 cable from the router to your comp also...does ur dad know wot speed internet he has on his computer?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

5757dj said:


> hi gafttop1 i see your looking wanna talk?


hehe...dj...uv gone mad this isnt a chat room people log in as and when they can id suggest gettin msn messenger


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Blam can you post the results of this site http://www.speedtest.net/

It will measure the speed of your connection and give you a ping time.

I think if your using wireless your only listing the connection speed from your PC to your router.

Either way 18 or 54 mb/s is more than enough to play any online game. You generally only have to get to a threshold value i.e. 2mb/s and above that the connection speed will have no impact on the game.....you won't notice it.
For online gaming after you get above a certain speed your ping value becomes more important.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

well my internet is facing away fromt eh router near the end of the houses last wall last time it was across the wall from the one im at and it was better


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

here are my results



and i dont believe my rate is that slow on my comp it says 24mbps


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> here are my results
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont believe my rate is that slow on my comp it says 24mbps


Wow... That is an absolutely horrid speed... Have you noticed any slowness in your connection? Does it run slower than it did a while back? I'm sorry, but thats near dial-up speeds (better than dial-up, but still very slow)... Try using a different server in SpeedTest.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i did and this is DSL low and yes i have notice slowness in my connection it use to be VERY good at 54mbps as signal strength now its gooten lower when i moved awy from teh ascess point a little


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> i did and this is DSL low and yes i have notice slowness in my connection it use to be VERY good at 54mbps as signal strength now its gooten lower when i moved awy from teh ascess point a little


Thats different. Thats talking about the bandwidth of your home network, not your internet. Over your network (router and such) you could transfer files around 50mbps with other computers on your network.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh so should i move my wireless internet closer to my acess point to make it better? cause the farther away i get thi slow internet connection some times no connectivity


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, you should move it to a point where you can get the best signal. A direct, hard connection is the best, but if thats not possible, then put it at a point where everyone can get the best signal possible.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

hey guys my dad he is having problems with musicmatch jukebox version 10.0 and it seems as its acting as a virus. can you tell me why this is happening.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

and it cant be deleted the file is called mmobj.dll and it cant be deleted. It also slows down his computer.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

blamkiller my internet runs at 100mbps and it seems to run fine but how can i find out how far away a downloading file is.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

guys about music i meant version 9.0


plz reply soon
thanks 
5757dj


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the mmobj.dll file sounds like spyware...if google doesnt return any results on a file then thats pretty sure....download spybot search and destroy and do a spyware search...

i would also create a new thread here

http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/

this is where the certified malware removal guys reside...ul get more help for that there


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Blam as Bloo said you should ask you parents what the line speed is.

Also connection speed varies depending on the time of day with some ISP's. 

I'm on a 8Mb line and the highest connection speed is about 6.5Mb after midnight but at early evening it can drop to 2-3 Mb

If BF2 requires 2.5 Mb and your only getting the speed above thats why your having problems....you are still having problems?


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

guys also my download speed is 3553 and upload is 632 per second from houston to austin


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

this is my download and upload speed


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

guys i went from canada to houston and i got same my internet it shared by a router my parents have 2 comps and how come my internet is so fast.


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

and bloo choo my dad got musicmatch off also how come it acted like a virus


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

also i keep tryin to download robot arena the first version and it comes to a blank page when it's tring to start up


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..what it means by acted like a virus is varying...different viruses do dfifferent things..what some viruses do is sit in the system files in order to act as a back door for a hacker...and i guess musicmatch had system files like this in order to access the internet in order to get music info


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

but how i put speedtest on my replys or messages


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

and i see you have skype could we talk sooner or later there


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL 5757dj......chill

You should really make a new thread for your topics.

Have you responded to the topic you made about building a PC?


----------



## 5757dj (Feb 5, 2008)

yes


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

it gotten better once i move it a little closer to AP it stays at 34.mbps-54mbps now its fine until i get the 1000ft CAT 5e cable i have to stick with wireless and what tod i do with cat 5e cable? and i might install a repeater i heard it will help around the house to strengthen my connection since i am the only one with wireless internet


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

1000ft Cat5e cable? How big is your house that you need 1000ft of wire? Maybe I missed it, because I haven't read this thread in a while, but I hope you don't plan on hooking your computer up through a 1000 foot cord...you'll get even more lag than you would with wireless. 100 feet is the most I've used, and I noticed it a lot slower than when I had a shorter cable.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Blam like I said I think that is only the conection speed between your pc and the router...34mb/s would be plenty to play BF2 online.

Did you ask your parents the line speed they rented from the ISP?


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Omg youre 13 and you cant figure out what the hell a pixel shader is?? jesus... i remember when i first heard about em and i had a mx440!!!! i was so pissed when i found out that my card had zilch shaders... i felt so... uncompleted... Do some research kid.. its called google!!!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey i havent even talked about a computer for my life i just started building one =P so dont be swearing at me i was a console gamer until i heard about CRYSIS and DX 10


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

hmm what console??


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If I knew what a pixel shader was when I was 13, I would be scared. I didn't even have the internet when I was 13, I figured computer stuff out by tearing mine open and seeing what did what. The best research is hands-on


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

You mean you actually figured out what meant what??

When i was little i did open up a computer or 2... cut myself a bit on the heatsinks... but i didnt get anything.. and no internet either


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Dude, Blam, don't ever use a cable thats longer than 25 feet if you want to get any benefits from a hard connection. The longer the cable is, the more electrical resistance there is, and the slower the information will move.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

great news ur right zeus and others i move closer to my AP point and it stays at a constant 54 mbps connection says EXCELLENT! butr this i smy parents room


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> great news ur right zeus and others i move closer to my AP point and it stays at a constant 54 mbps connection says EXCELLENT! butr this i smy parents room


Maybe you should try moving the router and modem closer to you and where your computer is going to be, if possible.

What router do you have? If it's a Linksys wireless anything, there are range extender antennas out there that will give you a better connection without moving the router.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

If only my parents let me mess around with everything like that...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

XD PEP my dad doesnt but my mom does! and zues its linkyss what repeater should i get? and after it stayed at 54.mbps the ping sky rocketed to 345 in dallas where i live


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Not a repeater, I'm talking about the range extending antennas they offer...

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-High-Antenna-Connectors-HGA7T/dp/B0002F3G7M


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thx


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

A 345 ping thats terrible wasn't it much lower before (lower is better - the higher the ping the more lag).

Seriously if your only getting 345kb/s download speed your connection to your router doesn't have to be any higher than that. 

It could be 200GB/s and it wouldn't make a difference in relation to the internet and online games.

You have to find out what your line speed is.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

no my prents dont know! and my ping sky rockets know that i have higher connection nvm ijust ran it today and my ping is fine wtf is up with that?


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

omg thats terrible speed...something aint right man... then again my interest has been very slow lately too and i live in NY... but not as slow as that... damn ISP....


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

it suppose to be AT&T lately the speed test been lying


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

That is bad unless you only have a 512 kb/s line. 

Otherwise it might be time to change ISP's although none of them give the speeds they advertise


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

tony oh said:


> That is bad unless you only have a 512 kb/s line.
> 
> Otherwise it might be time to change ISP's although none of them give the speeds they advertise


Definitely change ISPs if you're getting horrible speeds like that, and that ping is disgusting.

Blam, do you know what service your parents are paying for?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

IDK I THINK HIGH SPEED> SHOULD I CHANGE MY PORTS? OR I dont mind it but i need my signal streatgh to verygood to atleast not get kicked by punkbuster for losing KEY packets. Do any of u hate punkbuster?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> IDK I THINK HIGH SPEED> SHOULD I CHANGE MY PORTS? OR I dont mind it but i need my signal streatgh to verygood to atleast not get kicked by punkbuster for losing KEY packets. Do any of u hate punkbuster?


Never had many problems with it...

Losing key packets? I think this may have to do with your atrocious speeds and ping...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

nah its my signal strength when it goes low i get kicked XD and ZEUS SORRY FOR WHEN WE FOUGHT an di EMAIL U XD! =) ALSO i am going with 2x 3780 X2 crossfire ATI cards 141.6 FPS in UT3 WOW! XD heres link if u dont believe





also i have cod4 and it does have a readme or didnt come with a manual for PC can any1 send me instructions?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Are those gpu's to go with a new cpu...if not your 1.6ghz p4 will completely bottle neck them


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> nah its my signal strength when it goes low i get kicked XD and ZEUS SORRY FOR WHEN WE FOUGHT an di EMAIL U XD! =) ALSO i am going with 2x 3780 X2 crossfire ATI cards 141.6 FPS in UT3 WOW! XD heres link if u dont believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it was me, you emailed, it was another member. Maybe you did, but I wouldn't know, I don't check my email often.

I believe you about the framerates, but why do that when you can get 2 8800GTs for the same price as 2 3870s, while the 8800GTs are more powerful?

Also, if you plan on doing this on your Pentium 4, I would consider upgrading that as well...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i am should i get a core 2 duo conroe 3.0ghz oc to 3.4 also what would cause me to have that internet besides bad pics sites and spyware and viruses. I had a trojan virus and i system restored it will that be teh cause?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

also i am getting to 8800GTs 2 expirement with them


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Overclocking is not something to fool around with, it should only be done if you really know what you're doing. Serious damage can be done to your computer if you're not careful, and I really, really, do NOT recommend planning on overclocking it unless you know what's going on.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know i am having my uncle do it =) he coming back with a sample of teh new 9000 sumthing GT for me to try out =)





 heres the 8800GT its 69 fps for call of duty 4 and 49 fps for UT3 i may be wrong but teh vid says all =)


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Yea listen to them


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Blam we can't tell if you have a bad internet connection unless we know what package your house has!

That could be OK if you have a low speed dsl package and then only way to make it better would be to sign up for a different deal

LOL...your getting a bit random with the gpu again thats 3 different sets in the last page?

Are you getting your parents to upgrade your PC or is this speculative again?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

upgrade and i have low spped dsl package


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

for upgrade

 low speed internet

Kinda sucks since all you wanted to do was play BF in multiplayer


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

not any more i wanna play COD4 i wont mind if i dont get kickd and as long as my ping stays under 200 i would be fine and can u tell me how it sky rockets when it starts out low and where can i get a ingame game that records the whole game besides gamecam


----------



## 0wn4g3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Please, for the love of GOD, LEARN HOW TO SPELL. I hate nothing more than someone who will not take time to write a proper sentence. Did you fail basic grammar?

To answer your question get Fraps.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep for fraps.

lol Own4g3 ....the one word that really gets me is "teh" ...that's not even a shorter version


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

Buy him books. Send him to school. What's he learn? nothing.
29 pages of this.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey my keyboard is small and i have no time to spell check every tiny mistake and anyone know how to make freap record longer without buy it?


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

what's a freap record?


----------



## 0wn4g3 (Sep 11, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> Hey my keyboard is small and i have no time to spell check every tiny mistake and anyone know how to make freap record longer without buy it?


How do you turn Fraps into freap? Those keys arent even that close to each other to warrant that mistake.

You cant make it longer, either acquire it or buy it.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Own4g3

I've edited your post. Please watch your language in the future.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i am buying a new one now quit flaming


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah this is online...its not english class...come on..anyone who speaks alot online starts talking leet!!! abreviating everything or purposly spelling things wrong as its easier and quicker to type for us lazy gamers haha too many keys to press..


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't ya mean l33t

Still....."teh"?...lol ...but fair point bloo

You could do multiple recordings and then just join them together.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

tony oh said:


> Don't ya mean l33t
> 
> Still....."teh"?...lol ...but fair point bloo
> 
> You could do multiple recordings and then just join them together.


ooh i was tryin to prove a point by spelling correctly..otherwise id be shouted at too

and yeh....take multiple recordings with freap... hehe


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

ah this is online...its not english class...come on..anyone who speaks alot online starts talking leet!!! abreviating everything or purposly spelling things wrong as its easier and quicker to type for us lazy gamers haha too many keys to press..
__________________
Consider yourself shouted at.

english the e should be a capital, alot is 2 words, abreviate has 2 b's, purposly has an e, leet you already know.
my 2 cents


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Ironic...can we bring grammar and sentence structure into this too?

This is all to freaping freappy


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

o my goodness isnt this suppose to be a tech help site not a english help site =) quit flaming over english Arguing XD (forgot how to spell) about the spellings!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

will these comply
3870 X2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129103
requirements 
Intel Pentium 4, Celeron, AMD Athlon 64, AMD Athlon XP, Sempron or compatible
PCI Express based PC is required with one X16 lane graphics slot available on the motherboard
550 Watt or greater power supply with two 2x3-pin PCIe power connectors required (750 Watt and four 6-pin connectors for dual ATI CrossFireX) .
For enhanced performance with ATI Overdrive, a power supply with one 2x3- pin and one 2x4-pin PCIe power connector is required
1GB of system memory
Installation software requires CD-ROM drive
DVD playback requires DVD drive
Blu-ray / HD DVD playback requires Blu-ray / HD DVD drive
For a complete ATI CrossFireX system, a second ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 graphics card, an ATI CrossFireX Ready motherboard and one ATI CrossFireX Bridge Interconnect cable per board (included) are required

Xfx 780i mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141005

OCZ ModXstream 900w http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341009

spec
Main Connector 20+4Pin 
+12V Rails Four +12V rails 
PCI-E Connectors 4 x 6Pin

can u tell me if i can run Crossfire with the PSU and 3870 X2?
because i i dont get 2x3 pin connector PCIe and PCIe 4x6 connectors with the PSU can u help me?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe well im dyslexic...so im allowed to spell wrong ha

and i would probably go for a corsair modular PSU if your unsure about what connectors you want


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> will these comply
> 3870 X2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129103
> requirements
> Intel Pentium 4, Celeron, AMD Athlon 64, AMD Athlon XP, Sempron or compatible
> ...


That setup would work perfectly. However, you wouldn't be able to Crossfire the video cards unless you mod your BIOS, which I wouldn't recommend doing. If you're going to make this big of an upgrade, wait 'til the 9XXX series from Nvidia comes out.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ill just get one then? and it said 2x4 would be good to run crossfire in. ANd i am not waiting in march! SPring break ill be getting!


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> ill just get one then? and it said 2x4 would be good to run crossfire in. ANd i am not waiting in march! SPring break ill be getting!


Don't spend your money on that. Get a mid-low end temp card. There is no sense on spending 450-500 dollars on a card you'll use for a few months.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

When is spring break...march is only a fortnight away...ok maybe you have to wait 3 weeks for the new card?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hopefully! gawd PUNKBUSTER is teh gayest thing there is!!!!!! grrr it kicked me for losing key packet agin and my sending packets is less than recieving packets!


----------



## Phx421suns (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.internetisseriousbusiness.com/


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> hopefully! gawd PUNKBUSTER is teh gayest thing there is!!!!!! grrr it kicked me for losing key packet agin and my sending packets is less than recieving packets!


It's your internet connection, and the reason it boots you is because it requires those packets. If it doesn't get them it assumes you might be attempting to hack or something.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

does porno affect those packets and what viruses or bugs can do that?


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

the only post he makes that is spelled correctly and it's about his use of pornography. mom must be proud.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> does porno affect those packets and what viruses or bugs can do that?


Uh... Possibly? I'm pretty sure you're too young to be looking at pornography, bub... I wouldn't be that open about it if I were you...



gaftop1 said:


> the only post he makes that is spelled correctly and it's about his use of pornography. mom must be proud.


lol


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

he u know some people are curious my dad did it at 9 but i dont do it anymore. Can bf1942 run with Geforce 2 mx 100/200 on lowest settings?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

blamkiller2 said:


> he u know some people are curious my dad did it at 9 but i dont do it anymore. Can bf1942 run with Geforce 2 mx 100/200 on lowest settings?


Uh, I don't think I want to know what you meant in that first sentence, but no, I don't think the GeForce 2 is going to handle that game...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Where is that worried concerned smilie!


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Non-existent... I'm not worried about him, he's just making the conversation awkward.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Zeus it worked on high settings the bf1942 on it it requires a 32mb graphics card im just happey at least i can play 1 =) Any one here any new computer product coming out yet?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok i was playing bf1942 and i have a ping of 94 and i lag says warning connection problem. IS it the speed?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe as I remember you saying earlier in this post that you require a 2mb line for BF2 and well you posted you speeds and they weren't sufficient

Try playing on servers with less ppl.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i played with 2 people and i still get that warning but with 18 ping


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

is it a punkbuster warning??? cos they suck

http://forums.techguy.org/games/635991-punkbuster-help-here.html#post5645573

this thread will help you with ur punkbuster needs hehe


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

no it isnt a punkbuster problem XD


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah sorry..must have misread b4..but yeh...wot settings are ut tcp/ip set too? are they automatically set to pick up the DNS settings? cos i had trouble where my comp wouldnt pick up the right default gateway automatically..and i was dropping packets left right an centre..so maybe...try to manually set the correct settings ther...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont know ill have to check and i am having problems with this game called defcon my mouse is so slow it in


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i got a question

i have about 170$ what should i get 

HDD: PLANNING GETTING A 80GB for a few $
GRAPHICS CARD: GETTING A PCI card GEFORCE 5200 or 5500 

this is for my old computer temprorarily i wanna play battlefield 2 because i am so bored so how is this? 
any suggestions?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

how do i tell if my slot is PCIe or AGP? if its AGP i may get it


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ill post a pic tomorrow


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

this is the comparison between agp and pci-e










here u can see the difference...so..jus say which u have an then we can help


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh i have a AGP but can i have any AGP card even if its 8x or 4x? cause idk which i have system requirements lag recommends a Geforce 7800 GTX whatever AGP x8 slot i think idk but thats what it recommened this is just temoporary


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

also i would need to know a good cheap power supply to buy? any recommendations? like under 400watts all i need and good ram i have a ddr ram in my computer now


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

its a AGP slot idk what it type but i can t post pics cause cant find usb cable


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well do u know the age of the motherboard? if its within the laast 10 yrs then itl be agp 8x 

and as psus go..if this is jus a temporary computer that isnt going to be used for too long..then i would go for a 400W Silver Power SP-400P1B..its a fairly decent named brand with a nice price tag its £24.99..so i guess thats like $50?? but thats as little as i would go on a psu as u dont wana damage the cpu or gpu with dodgy currents going through ur mobo


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG i got a ANTEC BASIQ 350w PSU and a BFG 6200 OC 256mb DDR and my whole computer fried. So i have to use this computer. I use a static bracelet and it all started when i couldnt plug my graphics out put in. When i put it in it says video input not connect


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

for a low budget computer what graphics card should i get?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..the best AGP card is probably the ATI's Radeon X850 XT..i neva go with ati but its cheaper than the nvidia equivelant nvidia 7800GS...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there a version of the x1950pro 512mb that is agp or would that be over budget/bottleneck?

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=x1950+pro+agp&category0=


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

do you guys know why computer fried? And i hope my new one wont. My computer ran hot with the 6200 OC BFG with my 350w PSU asks for 200w


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well...wen u say fried...wot has fried? the only reason somthing would fry is a faulty psu...not doin its job and shorting out b4 letting through a massive power surge onto the mother board...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

everything wont work the motherboard PSU graphics card and CPU


----------



## alexon (Mar 8, 2008)

Troubleshooting computers is like solving the problems you solve in everyday life. Once you understand the basic structure, you can easily determine where the problem lies. In your case it seems that there are faulty electrical wirings, some connections messed up on your CPU box. Let me ask you one thing. If you gonna turn ON your computer will it booted up? If not then better to take it to a computer shop for further assistance.

Nice codes, check this out!

http://www.latestcouponcodes.com


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

its says VGA not found when i connect the cable =( the psu wont work and teh CPU is all has a burning smell now


----------



## alexon (Mar 8, 2008)

I guess you need to have a computer technician check on it. That burning smell is a bad indicator. How long you've been using your computer now?

Quick links:
http://www.latestcouponcodes.com


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

about 5-6 years


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..it would seem that computer is a bit nakard..and with out actually havin it in front of me i cannot diagnose it correctly..although it would seem that it is a hardware fault...and the burning smell is more than likely dust that is trapped around...seein as it is more than 6 yrs old..


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

well i hada computer tech look at it and they said graphics card mobo and PSu did burn out same m wiht CPU


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

aye...poor computer


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Offtopic:

alexon, I'm sorry, but I'm pretty sure the administrators and moderators of these forums wouldn't appreciate your advertising/spam for that coupon site.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

getting computer this spring break woot =)... hopefully everything goes right alredy got the 780i nForce XFX 3 way sli board in my room =)


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

What whould be a good Computer case cheap great air filtering and air cooling. And can fit tons of items like a 3870 X2 a Heatsink hdd 2 opt dirves etc


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone here own a Antec 900 case? I want to know how the VGA card is put in tool less? screws or what


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanna make sure everything is well before i get this. so here are the final specs:

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811129021 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy -$20.00 Instant

$40.00 Mail-in Rebate $139.99 
$119.99 

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822136073 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 $99.99 

XFX PVT94PYDF4 GeForce 9600GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814150277 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
 Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.992 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 -$5.00 Instant

$30.00 Mail-in Rebate $179.99 
$174.99 

ASUS Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E616A3T OEM - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827135151 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $9.992 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 $18.99 

Thermaltake Toughpower W0172RU ATX12V / EPS12V 850W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817153062 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.992 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $69.99 $30.00 Mail-in Rebate $209.99 

OCZ SLI-Ready 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2N800SR2GK - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820227198 
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy $30.00 Mail-in Rebate $69.99 

XFX MB-N780-ISH9 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813141005 
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.992 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $69.99 -$10.00 Instant

$20.00 Mail-in Rebate $269.99 
$259.99 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115029 
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.992 Year Extended Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 $189.99 

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition with SP2 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16837116193 
Return Policy: Software Return Policy $191.49 

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835118019 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i have the Antec 900...that is the one i would deffinatly reccomend...all the time!!! excelent case!!!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

alright thanks =) but before i get this stuff i am getting a cheaper computer to build myself before spending thousands on a monster computer. also the 9600GT only takes 2x3 pin i have a 2x4 pin i dont know if it works. And im gonna get a cheap mobo with PCIex16 not 2.0 but will the 9600GT work just on the Pciex16 as in downclolck to that? i think it says here
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-detailsInactive.asp?Sku=P450-9600


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I want one.....I think

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ3NSwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3266

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Products.ASP?CatID=15&FilterCategories=531&Thumbnails=no


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like a very nice computer.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the 9600 looks pretty funky..but im gonna wait till the 9800s come out b4 i upgrade again


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

how is this:
first buld before i get teh $1000

3796716 MEMOREX 16X DVD-ROM DRIVE 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 more...
remove item $29.99 $29.99 
4960001 DDR2 2GB PC2-6400 (800MHz) Dual Channel (2x1GB) 5-5-5-12-T1 Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 more...
remove item $55.99 $55.99 
5016605 OCZ GameXStream 700W Power Supply 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 more...
remove item $129.90 $129.90 
5325678 Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo E4500 - BX80557E4500 - Box CPU - Socket LGA775 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 more...
remove item $149.00 $149.00 
5372008 Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L Socket 775 Motherboard 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 more...
remove item $94.99 $94.99 
5523460 BFG 9600GT OC Video Card (512MB, PCI-Express) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 more...
remove item $199.98 $199.98 
4929481 Thermaltake Swing Black Mid Tower Case 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 more...
remove item $59.99 $59.99 
subtotal: $719.84 

this is from fry's.com i am going to the store not site to get these. cant trust newegg anymore sent me a
3870 X2 thats messed up wont even turn on. Also i may get a cheap SLi mobo and run 2 8600GTS or GT's.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't know bloo it looks like the top of the range 9 series will be the gx2 not the gtx.

If this is true and since I'm on a single pcie slot mobo it may be the card for me.... it looks like a nice upgrade from the 8800 gts 320mb.

Looks good blam but I'm not too sure on the cpu (even UT3 recommends a 2.4ghz dual core).

I don't get why your building two PC's unless your planning to sell on the cheaper one later?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

the cheaper one is just practice before i spend a lot on the real thing. Any of you guys know the 8600GT and GTS how many FPS i can get on COD4 in high settings no AA on 1280x1024


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i know..but wot i was sayin is careful with new breed hardware..and wait untill benchmarks have been run out the kazoo on them hehe...so im gonna wait to upgrade


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

=( Anyone else know where i can find benchmarks cod4 and 8600GT and GTS


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Blam,

http://uk.gamespot.com/features/6183967/p-4.html


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks so much tony oh


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

what kind of PSU will i need if i have

Corsair XMS2 800MHZ
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
8600GT
Western Digital Caviar 150GB
Memorax DVD ROM
one Floppy DRIVE to install HDD SATA drivers
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 (2.20GHZ)

How many watts does that take up and what PSU should i get 550w 600w 650w or 700w


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm happily running my system on a 530w psu (pc icon beside name) and a few of my parts draw more power.

But if you plan to upgrade the cpu and gpu later instead of building another system you may be better of getting and 650w or 700w psu. 

If your just using those parts then the 550w will be more than enough (with headroom for more drives etc).


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

FEW WORDs GUYS OMFG THE 9800GX2 holy S*** this thign is huge. I am getting that this summer for my computer. But it requires 1x8pin and 1x6 pin connectors or 2 6 pins connectors. I am getting this with a Thermaltake 850W PSU. Should i get that? or a little more wattage? like Modxstream 900W?

my bro computer has the 8600GTS im building this week and mine is over SUMMER. I MEAN $600 for that graphics card Great deal unlike FRYs.com its like $650-710. I love this card already ordered 2 my uncle bought and is sending me the XFX version he said will be coming in 3 weeks. Cant WAIT.
Also i am getting a 790i motherboard when they release it. So what wattage should i get to run 2 9800GX2 or 1 9800GX2


----------



## iMPACT (May 14, 2007)

790i only works with DDR3 RAM and its already out at all online retailers for one 9800gx2 u will need 750w+ and for 2 then 850+


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I really like it too.

Post two benchmark links a page back.....I wonder when they get the drivers sorted if it will run crysis "properly"?

But like bloo said I'll wait for the other cards in the range and full benchies before I choose.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

whats the differ between ddr2 and 3 they should have a 9800 GX4 with 4 cores


----------



## iMPACT (May 14, 2007)

lol quad core gpu. if it can be done with a cpu then it can be done but its all bout cost,effeciency, performance.

DDR2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR2_SDRAM
DDR3 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM new, faster speeds


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> FEW WORDs GUYS OMFG THE 9800GX2 holy S*** this thign is huge.


I KNOW..

http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/2980/geforce9800ed3yd0.jpg

its bigger than here...and look at it...4 gold fingers?!?!? quad SLI at its finest!!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

iMPACT said:


> lol quad core gpu. if it can be done with a cpu then it can be done but its all bout cost,effeciency, performance.


yeh the 9800GX2 has 2 printed circuit boards, as did the 7950GX2 in its time, two graphics processing units using 65 nm nodes (most likely G92s with 128 stream processors), 1 GB of memory (512 MB for each GPU) and two DVI outputs. so...yeh blam is right...the 9800gx2 is made up of 2 GPUs...


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Well thank God that jonmcc guy isn't around to try and dissuade you from getting DDR3 because apparently all new technology is useless...

Anyway, this is the longest thread I have EVER seen on these forums...

Blamkiller, when are you ever going to finally build your computer?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hahaaha good question..it has been a long time in comin huh


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

For a long time now I just regard this like a fantasy build thread...like fantasy football or something

But I'm sure(ish) he'll build something soon.......maybe.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

don't think daddy is going to give him any money to build anything. 35 pages of his musing of what could be ..................if.
surprised admins didn't jump him about his cussing.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha thats a good point...an a great idea for those who dont like football...fantasy computing


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

can a 65nm CPU be used in a 45nm CPU mobo? and speed wise which is faster 9600GT or 8600GTS on a PCIe x16 no 2.0


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

what heatsink would you recommend for the
AMD Phenom 9500 (2.2GHZ)? QUAD CORE
the heatsink it comes with or bye a seperate one?
its a combo with a PCIe 2.0 x16 motherboard only 1 slot though but that will do.
This is my bro's computer not mine mine is with intel


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

what are you going to do now? another 35 pages on your brother's computer?
do something with all the answers to all the questions you've already asked.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i wana see this thread last a whole year at least so im gonna answer that

for now i would stick with the stock heatsink it comes with..they are the only ones that dont break the warrenty of the cpu...if your bro is looking into overclocking however, i would look at getting an arctic freezer


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

my bro is just 7 XD my dad wants him to get a computer first but atleast i got a good deal a AMD phenom 2.2 GHZ with a 1 PCIe 2.0 motherboard. =) And what do you recommend order from online or just buy the part from a local store retailer? Because my friend recieved a 9800 GX2 but it was cracked from newegg.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm sure they will replace it blam...I ordered my pc parts online and built it..no damage

Early 9800GTX benchies

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1356/1/page_1_introduction/index.html


----------



## iMPACT (May 14, 2007)

when i was 7 i didn't have a computer, i played with lego. i think u should build a custom computer, it will be very cheap and u can get exactly what u want or get a barebone kit that has a motherboard and cpu combo with a case and sometimes a power supply.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think they should move the PCI slots farther awy from the PCIE slots the card that take up 2 slots so we can have some PCI goodies


----------



## Cildaten (Jun 14, 2006)

My Grand Slam was supposed to be with sausage


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

any1 know if i shoudl get a INTEL core 2 duo e4500 or the AMD phenom 9500?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ANy1 know if the 8800GS is a good low budget card to get?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

iMPACT said:


> when i was 7 i didn't have a computer, i played with lego. i think u should build a custom computer, it will be very cheap and u can get exactly what u want or get a barebone kit that has a motherboard and cpu combo with a case and sometimes a power supply.


aah...build a PC out of Lego!!! problem sorted


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

out of those 2 i would go for AMD phenom 9500, and the Gs in the lower end of 8800s...i would go for an nvidia 7950 rather than a cheaper 8 series!


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh ok thx


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

blamkiller2 said:


> ANy1 know if the 8800GS is a good low budget card to get?


It's an awesome budget card to get. Best performance-per-dollar of any card available.

Check out the review here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GeForce_8800_GS


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

blamkiller2 said:


> my bro is just 7 XD my dad wants him to get a computer first but atleast i got a good deal a AMD phenom 2.2 GHZ with a 1 PCIe 2.0 motherboard. =) And what do you recommend order from online or just buy the part from a local store retailer? Because my friend recieved a 9800 GX2 but it was cracked from newegg.


in this post you said you got a good deal on the phenom. thought that meant you bought it. why are you asking again?
are you ever going to do anything? do something please. i beg of you. get the money from your father's uncle's cousin's mother. just do something. this thread is getting incredibly old and is accomplishing nothing.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe he wants to compile all of human knowledge into one thread

I remember ages ago seeing a pc case built out of lego ....it was pretty cool


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

it's basically the same question over and over. now we're doing the brother's comp. aaaargh
maybe he's made of legos and they're possessed.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok w/e i already did something buy a THERMALTAKE ARMOR LCS (LIQUID COOLED SYSTEM)
can any1 tell me before i install teh water cooling what to do


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

read the directions


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

it didnt come with structions


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have a problem my windows movie maker is always giving me this error when i load vids and make clips they just close with error


----------



## DarklykraD (Jan 22, 2008)

blamkiller2 said:


> i have a problem my windows movie maker is always giving me this error when i load vids and make clips they just close with error


Install k-lite mega codec...

http://www.freewarefiles.com/K-Lite-Codec-Pack-Full_program_13694.html


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thx guess what guys today i bought a AMD 64 X2 4200+ cpu with a Geforce6100PM-M2 motherboard for only $59.99 i bought a cooler master heatsink fan for $14.99 and a Kingston ddr2 1gb 1stick ram =)
tell me waht you think?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Stick in a good gpu and you'll be ready to go


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yep but the heatsink sucks its fan broke after i set it up it broke buy falling onto the metal and the little things holding the fan up broke. look lyk i need a good one XD


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey guys i need help, with a case mid tower that comes with a power supply enough wattage to power the 8600 GT. and not kill my system. has to be under $100 bucks or less please. Off newegg of tiger direct


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

either. zip zoom fly is honest too. i've dealt with all of them many times.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i got a question which would get better FPS in COD4 or any game 8600GT 256MB or 8600GT 512mb?
whats the difference between 512mb and 256mb? which is better? PLease stick the the 8600GT i want to know have low budget for a card and i lyk the 8600GT


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

"PLease stick the the 8600GT i want to know have low budget for a card and i lyk the 8600GT"
please explain what you are saying here and maybe we can help.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

which would be better 8600GT 256mb or 512mb? in call of duty 4 i see 256mb get 91max fps


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

I had the same problem when I wanted to play Call of Duty 4 and The Witcher. My graphic card wasnt good enough to run the game...But the funny thing is, I'm younger than you, AND I was aware of what I needed to run the game. My dad and I went out, bought a new graphics card, installed it into my annoying Vista, and then my games were working...Chances are, you either have a really old computer, or your graphics card is bad. My old XP was intended on being a multimedia computer, so almost any game could run on it. The 8600GT With 512MB is better.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

alright thx


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

whats the difference between the 512mb 8600GT and 256mb 8600GT does one have more FPS than the other?


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

512 better than 256


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

do i get more fps with 512mb?


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

fps depends on your connection speed and lots of other little things including vid card.
if you can afford the 512 get it. if you can't get the 256. i'd get the 512. 60fps is the sweet spot if you can get it with the 256................


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea this guys has the 256 his max is 91fps and lowest is 35 and y does it matter on connection?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Whats a removable motherboard tray?


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

a removable tray the mb mounts to.
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1552&page=3
blam before you ask here why don't you try to research your question first in google or some other search engine. 
quit taking the easy way out. do something yourself. 
i won't be responding to any more of your questions.
i'm done
out 
finished 
kaput 
no longer interested.
cya


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thats fine 

Any1 know do i have to remove the old thermal compound fromt the CPU and HEATSINK? On google they say u have to is it optional?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..i would use a lint free cloth, such as a glasses cloth (although to be honest i just use an old sock) dip it in a little warm water and wipe away..dont worry about doin that, it cant damage the cpu or heat sink, just be careful not to damage the pins on the cpu


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oh and yes u have to remove all the old thermal paste before adding new stuff on...this is to ensure that a good heat transmitting connection is made between the heat sink and the cpu


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh ok cause i used q tips and and some rubbing alchol and now my CPu and heatsink smell lyk peppermint XD. what thermal paste u recommend and how do i remove some from the side i mean i cant get it off


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well i wouldnt use q tips, cos sum of the cotton might come off...i would use sumthing that cannot come apart...like an old sock and the stuff that is stuck on the sides, just carefully remove with an old credit card tho most thermal pastes come with an applicaton card, so just use that to scrape of f the dried on old stuff...

i would recommend antec silver 5 paste..you deffinatly want a paste that contains silver


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea i bought some artic silver 5 and i see that the tiny dot u put on the Cpu will spread over it


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

is that what is suppose to do


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..dont put much on...only a very small amount and spread it to the edges...then that should give u a good connection


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea i saw a video on it and they dont spread the compund they just put a dot and say that it will melt and spread cause of pressure and heat. and say it better not to spread with anything else because it would have foreign objects or air bubbles would ruin it. So should i just put a dot and put the heatsink on?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well u can do either really..but i like to spread it out...as it gives an even spread..cos if its jus a drop in the middle and the heat sink pressed on..it doesnt mean the whole cpu is covered


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea thats why i might put a little bigger dab. So Blue any news of new graphics card coming out in the 9 series. The 8800 GTS KO edition does better than 9800GTX


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh well i have looked at alot of reviews of the 9 series cards...ther not a massive step or anything, no new technology revolution here...its basically jus the 8800 chips with a few extras, the 9800 gx2 cards are basically r 8800 gtxs stuck together in one card...the only real different card out at the moment is the 9800 gtx..they are only a small step up from the 8800 series, but the fact they are cheap means that if ur looking for a new card..those are the ones to go for!! nvidia 9800 GTX

although the best card in terms of specs (which doesnt mean it plays the best, just looke best on paper) is the ATI 2GB FireGL V8650


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I'll be waiting for the 9900 series before upgrading my humble 8800gts 320..... just in time for FarCry 2 I think


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i agree tony!

ther is nothing new in the 9800 series...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

u guys now when they release the 9900 series and after that series what will they call the new graphics cards? the 10000 series because 10000 series is kinda korny


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well i thinkby 2010, windows 7 will be released and everything will be 64bit high def..so i think the nvidia 10 series will be the cards to go for..

im imagining nvidia may change the naming convention with the new technology it wil be producing


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

According to intel by then the cpu will be used in graphics application as well so no more sli ...according to intel..

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...ed-graphics-on-die-memory-controller-smt.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20070328135645.html


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

awww no more sli well i guess i gotta go crossfire then eh?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i got a xbox 360 ?
Does the Linksys WRT54GR broadband adapter with rangebooster work with the 360 wireless adapter?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh
mostwireless routers will be compatable with the xbox...so dont worry that will b


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

alright thanks bloochoo! also one more thing about 360 instead of puting a Cat 5e cable into the modem or router can i put it on my computer to play on live? Also did Microsoft say they having 360 and blu ray on g4tv they said they did and will it stop regular xbox games?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well i would suggest putting the fone cable into your router, and running a cat5 from that into your main computer, then you can use the wireless capabilities to connect everything else up


----------



## NeoBix (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know if I am gonna upgrade to the 9900 right when it comes out. I will probably wait about another year or year and a half before I upgrade from my 8800 Ultra. This thing is still a beast and runs Crysis perfectly so I am prepared for Project Origin and FarCry 2.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

which is better in buying Xbox 360 with wirless adapter(90$ for wifi adapt) or PS3 with built in wifi


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well to be honest with you, all of the next generation games consoles seem to have been flops...only the wii has stood out because of its innovative controls and stuff...if i wer you i would stick to PC gaming...and invest the money in a decent graphics card, cpu and more ram


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

BlooChoo said:


> well to be honest with you, all of the next generation games consoles seem to have been flops...only the wii has stood out because of its innovative controls and stuff...if i wer you i would stick to PC gaming...and invest the money in a decent graphics card, cpu and more ram


...What?! not to meaning offend or anything but thats the oddest comment ive heard in a while... PS3 with its blu ray and full high def, fast smooth great graphics gaming, Xbox just slightly under and wii with its movement, however it wont last long compared to the larger consoles, not to meantion nice controls, not as many problems if you game with PCs and whatever else... if you really want a detailed comparison of the consoles ask me, (cant be bothered typing if no1 wants to hear  )


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i have a ps3, xbox 360 an wii an everything else...but i dont even use them...and as a blu ray player, yeh it playes them but not to a very good quality compared to my SONY BDPS300

wot i was sayin is as consoles they are flops for gaming, they are integrating too much in to one machine and skipping out on inovation and game style (with exception to nintendo, as that has always been there philosophy) if you want integrated tech to any decent standard youl have to go with pc..


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

but thats the point of consoles, to play games, online and offline, it has always been that way, think all the way back to the start of console gaming, they are designed to play games and not much else, the only reason i game on my PC is because i cannot afford a next gen console, i guess if you do have a top of the range computer it would be worth gaming on it, but eventually the PCs are going to have to be upgraded to play new games while id imagine Ps3 and Xbox 360 are going to keep going for years


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yes u jus proved my point..the whole idea of a console is gaming...sony and microsoft have gone WAY off target with ther integrated devices...they are missing the point and sales have shown this...

and u jus proved my other point, if u want a machine that does everything with good quality and high standards then u have to go pc...consoles are for gaming, but nething u get on a console u can get on pc but much better


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

but i heard microsoft is launching xbox 360 with blu ray and 360 gets better graphics with lighting textures but ps3 get graphical textures. Xbox use ATI and PS3 uses Nvidia RSX which really is that good compared to ATI in xbox. so i have a gaming pc i just wanna play with my friend.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Get a PS3 its making a comeback..


----------



## NeoBix (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a PS3, 360 and a Wii and so far I have had great gaming experiences on each of the consoles. My favorite one out of all 3 is the PS3. It is just so versatile. It plays PS1, PS2 and (of course) PS3 games, blue-ray discs and DVD, u get wireless controllers that u can recharge and have great battery life, it is a VERY well built console with an extremely efficient built-in cooling system... this thing almost NEVER overheats. I have never had any problems with it except for maybe once but Sony fixed that in the first patch update. Just an all-around great system.

I've had quite a few problems with my 360 but when it does work, it is a lot of fun; I can't tell you the number of hours my brothers and I have spent frying each other in Halo 3 and Gears of War (ya I know GoW is on PC now but oh well lol). 360 has some problems playing some of my original Xbox games though so it's not fully backwards compatible, and it does have overheating issues every now and then but not too bad.

The Wii is a great little system. I haven't had any problems with it at all and Nintendo always makes some really great games... mario galaxy, zelda twilight princess, mario kart, smash bros brawl, etc etc etc. Nintendo still rocks. Oh yeah and of course u can play all ur old Gamecube games on it too, BONUS!! 

Right now I am playing through Grand Theft Auto 4 on my PS3 and it is an incredible game. When Final Fantasy 13 and the Final Fantasy 7 remake come out I will probably be glued to my PS3 for a few months, lol.

I use my computer more than any of my consoles though. I love my computer, I would take a bullet for my computer... ok as long as the bullet doesn't hit any vital organs or arteries or anything like that LOL. My computer is my baby. I even take it on dates like dinner and a movie. Ok now I'm goin too far but I really do love my machine hahahah.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

even though i spend a lot of time gaming and on this site, i can honestly say my PS2 (and 1) N64, Gamecube and my friends Xbox have given me way more than my computer ever could, but you know what i find ironically limiting of the PC? Multiplayer... im not talking online, im talking one on one just plug the controllers in and game like never before, you don't get that on PC unless you have LAN or something of the sort which really create more problems and don't start telling me MMOs are better anyway, because the only memorably moment i had playing WoW was getting the game from the store, spending 2 or so hours installing and patching in suspense and then quitting 9 months later

ive gotta say i dont think like most people, i enjoy fixing problems with my or other peoples computers, but when i want to relax and just game, i want NOTHING wrong, if i had a PS3 you would not see me for a few months... but the biggest thing that puts me off gaming more on my PC is the controls... i CANNOT use a bloody keyboard to game comfortably the joystick is ridiculous and getting a controller just causes another problem!

well i don't know... i just don't game on my PC and i would easily let it get destroyed (if it weren't for all the money spent on it) over my PS2


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

PS2 rockband lags alot in teh song Dont fear the Reaper by blue oyster cult it lagged at the beginning where i can play it


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

shud a game lag in single player on a machine it was purpose built for????


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

NeoBix said:


> I have a PS3, 360 and a Wii and so far I have had great gaming experiences on each of the consoles. My favorite one out of all 3 is the PS3. It is just so versatile. It plays PS1, PS2 and (of course) PS3 games, blue-ray discs and DVD, u get wireless controllers that u can recharge and have great battery life, it is a VERY well built console with an extremely efficient built-in cooling system... this thing almost NEVER overheats. I have never had any problems with it except for maybe once but Sony fixed that in the first patch update. Just an all-around great system.
> 
> I've had quite a few problems with my 360 but when it does work, it is a lot of fun; I can't tell you the number of hours my brothers and I have spent frying each other in Halo 3 and Gears of War (ya I know GoW is on PC now but oh well lol). 360 has some problems playing some of my original Xbox games though so it's not fully backwards compatible, and it does have overheating issues every now and then but not too bad.
> 
> ...


Your baby is outdated


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

hmm the ps2 lagging?? no way must be bad disk...


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

there are a FEW times (maybe games) where the PS2 lags just a little, just for an example GTA VC, it lagged just a little when there was some serious action, but if it lags a bit ALL the time, it sounds like the system, do you have the older version? or a slimline? read the code on the back, some older systems can have problems playing newer games.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..a console shudnt lag at all..as everything is made for the same specification..and so they shud work all the same


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have the slimline XD gona sell it ame with rockband and get me another 9800GTX


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh all the benchmarks are pointing to dual 9800gtx in sli as the best graphics set up..so..if u a millionaire i suggest gettin 4 hehe


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Bloo with all this effort you may get it too run the whole year

Blam where are you at now with your setup?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe...well yeh and by then the decent 9series cards will be out im not worrying about graphics up grades for a year or so until windows 7 is out


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

my setup ive updated my computer i got a new PSU a 2 9800GTX
and EliteXstrem 1000PSU by OCZ with 4x PCIe 6+2


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

can some one send me a video maker lyk windows movie maker
because i am having many problems i updated the codec everything and it still give me error report. SO can some one send me one that i wount have problems not a windows movie maker but another movie maker. Please and Thank you for your kindness


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Blam ....err you have 4 22" samsung....is that monitors?

Why so many?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

umm idk im gonna give away once i get a webcam! aleast 2 and can i use 2 screen with 2 cores sepreate like play some video game and surf web on other screen?>


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

2 screens is what u want...u dont need more than that...and well i think you shud look at photostory, that is a good movie editing thing like movie maker...

but yeh...u dont need 4 screens!! haha


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey i want an opion im getting another hard drive for my computer WD SE16 320 GB SATA and heres my options

check out video





or internally?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

500gb western digital caviar...best quality and gb per buck...


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok and how bout the video should i get that Thermaltake BlacX
??
and PhotoStory i dont mean that. 

I meant i have a video i downloaded a trailer and i want to edit it and WMM (windows movie maker) wont work anymore. =(


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

There are some here:

http://www.wareprise.com/2006/07/29/free-movie-maker-downloads

Or you can download movie maker from MS

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh i was jus about to say that...uninstall it and re download it...or just use adobe premier  mwhaha


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

i cant find the uninstall for WMM. ANd can anyone tell me anyting they know about 

PCusa.com its site that will build a custom made computer.


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

building another computer, but i am stumped which PSU should i get of these choices. 
IT for cheap use only!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101021
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005

which do you think is better? i like the first one, yet the second is much cheaper!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

If you're planning on running a decent gpu the probably the xClio....but I'm not in the position to recommend either.

Are you setting up a small factory there blam


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

yea for my grandpa =)


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

xclio i dont understand the over voltage protection


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG i read some sites my grandpa wants a 8800GS and the mobo i have is PCIE X16 not 2.0 and the sites say it wont run. is that TRUE? =(


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

OK i got him a PSU its a decent one ame brand i got the one taht failed on me @ 350w
this one is @ 500W Antec Basiq with 20+4 Main connector, 1+6pin PCIe

now i have to get him either a 

8800GS
or
8600GT

which would you guys prefer and the motherboard has Pcie 16x not the PCIE x16 2.0

which would benifit more. I think the 8800GS is a good choice considering he likes call of duty 4! Which do you guys prefer her should get?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

opinions 9600GT, 8800GS, or 8600GT its for the small facotry im building with Antec 500w Basiq


----------



## lilypoll8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well said !!! thanks for useful information to all..


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

np this post is anyone use to get information for there questions


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

omfg my el diablo case fan got destroyed! it burnt the wires 2 of them for the 360mm fan! Should i RMA it and get the Antec 900? i spent $ 80 on the case. Should i pay $10 extra for the ANtec 900?


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

woot!!!!!! built my first sucessful computer took 30mins to put together! now Windows is done need to install mobo hd and DVD drivers!!!!!! WOOT THANKS ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

blamkiller2 said:


> woot!!!!!! built my first sucessful computer took 30mins to put together! now Windows is done need to install mobo hd and DVD drivers!!!!!! WOOT THANKS ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!


Congrads blam


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha well done buddy..took about a year to get it done tho huh


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Lucky *******... lol


----------



## blamkiller2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Another problem has occurred! =( MY headset is not working well i can hear sound but in VOIP games cant hear my voice when i speak what do i do do i need a sound card? because i have a onbard one. its a Cyber Acoustics HS-400


----------

